# Project CARS! ( Slightly Mad Studios)



## SwiftyOne

A New racing Sim is in the making by SMS(Slightly Mad Studios) called Project CARS 
SMS(Slightly Mad Studios) are the same guy's that brought us "Need for Speed" and "Shift Series" Played a BIG part in "Simbin's GTR" and "GTR2"

Project CARS is the First ever Community Funded Race Simulatsion Project CARS &#150; WMD Portal

Project CARS is shaping up to be the Best Racing Sim I have ever seen,
take a look at in game vids here: <Dead Video Link Removed>
Yes, in game footage NOT rendered NOT tidied up in any way, (REAL in game footage) 


pCARS is still a WIP and where it's at now is the Pre-Alpha stage, the latest Pre-Alpha build (04/05/2012) is version 0.207, and is certainly a project worthy of support. Over at WMD(World of Mass Development) they are working very hard with pCARS to complete a final release(2013)...Read Here: WMD Portal

(For PC.......Porting to..PS3/xBOX/Wii) Release 2013


----------



## koala

I've been following the development of this one for a few months on the sim racing forums. Really looking forward to its release.


----------



## SwiftyOne

I've Been involved about four months helping it grow :wink:...Even at this stage (Pre-Alpha) it's stunning visually, the game play needs working, as do a lot of things :wink: But to be involved is truly amazing :thumb:


Swifty


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Looks awesome.


----------



## SwiftyOne

Flight Sim Guy said:


> Looks awesome.


Not just "Looks" awesome...It "IS" awesome ...

Take a look at this then ...WOW!!

Project CARS Fan Trailer - Heavyweight - DX11 PC HD on Vimeo


----------



## blesslot

'video removed by user' - that's the message i get when i follow the link to youtube.


----------



## SwiftyOne

blesslot said:


> 'video removed by user' - that's the message i get when i follow the link to youtube.


Sorry blesslot...An old link, and movie :wink:

pCARS b282 Atom500V8 Eifelwald - YouTube

Project CARS Community Gallery #30 – WMD Portal


Could I ask Admin's ...Can I update this thread on a weekly bases, without being a spammer :flowers:

Cheers

Swifty


----------



## blesslot

wow. Ok. Thanks. Great stuff. So is it complete yet? And oh...yes. Spam away, u got a vote of confidence from me.


----------



## Redeye3323

SwiftyOne said:


> Sorry blesslot...An old link, and movie :wink:
> 
> pCARS b282 Atom500V8 Eifelwald - YouTube
> 
> Project CARS Community Gallery #30 &#150; WMD Portal
> 
> Could I ask Admin's ...Can I update this thread on a weekly bases, without being a spammer :flowers:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Swifty


Hey Swifty,

That is ok as long as you don't advertise and have no affiliation with the Project (such as a Public Relations worker or something).

Basically, take a look at the Forum Rules and if you aren't breaking them, we have no issues with your posting 

-Redeye


----------



## SwiftyOne

blesslot said:


> wow. Ok. Thanks. Great stuff. So is it complete yet? And oh...yes. Spam away, u got a vote of confidence from me.


Hi blesslot 

The thing with pCARS (Community Assisted Race Sim) is that you get to see what is involved in the making of a PC Game, at this time pCARS is in Pre-Alpha (normally, at this stage in the making, only the developers work behind closed doors) but now with pCARS the Dev's have opened the doors so that the community get to download the Pre-Alpha builds and play with pCARS now, and get to help make the game too 
The stages in development are: Pre-Alpha, Alpha, Beta, then a final release 
pCARS has at least 12 months to go before Finale release, on PC, xBox, and wii 

Swifty


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hello all 
I just would like to share some info on a Next generation PC Racing Sim, called Project CARS made by SMS (Slightly Mad Studies) who, if your into Racing Sim, made NFS and Shift series, and also had a hand in GTR/GTR2.
Project CARS(Community Assisted Race Sim).....The pCARS gallery is now on# 32:
Project CARS Community Gallery #32 – WMD Portal

The latest Video shows off real time weather and clouds..All WIP
Project CARS "Dance Of The Earth" on Vimeo 

Project CARS for PC, XBox, PS3, Wii....Watch this space for weekly updates :thumb:

Swifty


----------



## Wrench97

Looks like a interesting project.


----------



## SwiftyOne

Wrench97 said:


> Looks like a interesting project.


Hi Wrench97 :smile:

Totally awesome project (Not just saying that because I'm a member :angel: )

The more you look into Project CARS the more interesting it becomes :wink:
The concept is New, but seems a brilliant way for the gaming industry to go 

Thanks for your help too :thumb:

Cheers ..
Swifty


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hello Racing Fans :smile:

Talented WMD members have put together yet another awesome Project CARS Community Gallery#33, including 45 stunning shots for everyone to enjoy. opcorn:

Project CARS Community Gallery #33 – WMD Portal

Thanks all..:thumb:

Swifty


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hi
Watch The Dynamic Clouds in pCARS: Watch The Dynamic Clouds in Project CARS – WMD Portal

Best viewed in HD Full screen opcorn:

Cheers..
Swifty


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hi 
Just would like to share with you, an interview done by ISR(Inside Sim Racing) with Andy Tudor (Creative Director of SMS)..With some idea's as to where pCARS is now, and what the future could hold for this racing Sim :wink:..Enjoy!! opcorn:

Project CARS Slightly Mad Studios Interview Gamescom 2012 - YouTube!


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hi all :thumb:

It’s Sunday and to end your week on a high note, our talented WMD members have created 65 stunning Project CARS screen-shots to feast your eyes on.

Project CARS Gallery #34 opcorn:
Project CARS Community Gallery #34 – WMD Portal

Thanks..
Swifty


----------



## bwsealirl

The pics look amazing, and im looking for a good racer on the pc (still playing shift 2) 


IS there a release date yet? Or a public beta?


----------



## SwiftyOne

bwsealirl said:


> The pics look amazing, and im looking for a good racer on the pc (still playing shift 2)
> 
> 
> IS there a release date yet? Or a public beta?


Hi bwsealirl 

Project CARS is still in Pre-Alpha Build (not yet a Beta) The release date of the finished Sim is late 2013...But you can download the latest Pre-Alpha build for as little as 10euros, which includes 20 tracks+27 Cars to test out for yourself.
Although 10euros is a small amount, please be aware it's still WIP and things may not work as intended or not work at all  having said that, there is lots of help and support at the forum (links in this thread)and that lots of people are enjoying this already, and having fun :thumb:

Here is a recent video: Project CARS - Night ride at Bologna - YouTube!


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hello to all :smile:

Project CARS..Gallery #35 is up for your pleasure

Project CARS Community Gallery #35 – WMD Portal

Also a new Video Trailer “Never Stop” – New Video Trailer On GameTrailers.com – WMD Portal opcorn:

Thanks all and enjoy :thumb:

Swifty


----------



## bwsealirl

The project is celebrating its first birthday soon isn't it?? Congratz!


----------



## SwiftyOne

:dance::luxhello:Yes!! TODAY in fact....Late posting this :facepalm:...

365 Days of Project CARS – WMD Portal

Swifty


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hello again :wink:

Project CARS gallery #36 Project CARS Community Gallery #36 – WMD Portal opcorn:

Enjoy :thumb:

Swifty


----------



## IanHanssens

Hello SwiftyOne! Ian talking here. First of all, sorry for disturbing this thread... I want to ask you something. What are the payment options for buying the game right now and where could i find the page with info about it? I would really love to start playing it!
Thanks.
P.S. The game looks really great. Cant wait to test it!


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hi Ian 
Sorry I've taken so long to answer :wink: First follow this link: About – WMD Portal 
Then Click "Read Press Release" You should then get a PDF file open in you browser (You will need a PDF reader to open this, I use Adobe Reader, but any PDF reader will do) once you did that, scroll down the PDF file which should give you the answers you seek :wink: 


All members, at this time, have access to DAILY Builds until further notice..So that Multiplayer can be tested across all users :thumb:

Swifty


----------



## IanHanssens

No problem Swifty. Registerd myself on the WMD website to search what the payment options were. Saw it's only paypal but I don't have a credit card nor an account with money on it so I can't use paypal. Still thanks for helping me :thumb:


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hi
@ Ian..Yeah, Paypal was chosen as the preferred way of payment as it's easy for the returns system, and people felt that also this way is more secure for moving money around.. 

@ vijaykumarA...Glad your enjoying pCARS,  There are lots of things in the pipeline coming in the next few weeks, so watch this space!!


----------



## IanHanssens

Alright. Thanks for answering my question though. Ill keep the game in mind and buy it when im able to.
Thanks SwiftyOne.


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hey guy's! :smile:
pCARS gallery #37 is out for you to view.....
Project CARS Community Gallery #37 – WMD Portal opcorn:

Have a good day :wink:

Swifty


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hello people, hope your all doing well :wink: 

Project CARS gallery #38, has been put up for your pleasure..Enjoy!! opcorn:

Project CARS Community Gallery #38 – WMD Portal

Also....Community Funding for this Sim, has almost reached the target of €3.75 Million, once reached, doors will be closed on funding, which means, no more builds to play with :nono: until the game is finished and released to retail outlets...

Cheers all...
Swifty


----------



## Redeye3323

3.75 million euros, wowza.

[Off-Topic] Btw swifty, I see you are a Norwich local. I'm from Lynn myself, so its cool to see another poster from Norfolk


----------



## SwiftyOne

Ah! Sorry Redeye, I only just noticed your info :facepalm: Yep Norwich born and bred, cool! :thumb:

As for funding pCARS, that's a huge amount (community raised almost €2 mill) in just over a year :dance: Hope total funding to be reached by end of year :wink:


----------



## SwiftyOne

RUF... joins Project CARS :thumb:

Ruf Joins Project CARS – WMD Portal

Cheers..
Swifty


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hi all... :smile:.. *("Shall I or Shan't I, hmm, OK!.. Maybe later")* Please read on :wink:

Since there are a good few people following Project CARS, I would like first, to thank everyone who has shown interest in the project, and that you've liked what you've seen so far. 
I hope to be able to carry on with the thread, offering news and updates as Project CARS develops further. I would also like to remind people (You would know this already, if you have shown an interest) that this game is part funded by SMS and the community, the total funds to develop the whole game is €3.75 Million, of which the community has raised in just over one year, a staggering €2 Million :grin: Surely, this is the future of how games to come, will be funded.. SMS and Project CARS have shown this can work :thumb:
Project CARS funding for the game, has almost been reached, the €3.75 Million needed for the whole game is just weeks away, and we hope to close funds well before the end of 2012.(I've attached a newly updated WMD Forum Fund bar to show where we're at..I have also attached ("What do I get for my money?") Tool Pack prices and perks )

*Q:* So, what does this mean to people here?...*A:* It means that, people whom, have looked at, and followed the pCARS thread, and thought,...*"Shall I or Shan't I, hmm, OK! Maybe later".*. There is no "later" Once the funding has been reached, all doors will be closed to all new people, no more joining pCARS to play builds, or help in development of the game :huh: ...*The next time you get to try pCARS, will be when it's in shops/stores to buy  "Oh what!??.. BUMMER!! :banghead:*

At present, discussions are being held to, "MAYBE" offer a small demo, a month before release, (around the end of 2013) but at the end of the day, this will be decided by SMS........So, what it comes down to is this:.. *JOIN UP NOW...YOU CAN STILL BUY A JUNIOR TOOL PACK FOR €10.and includes, 22 Cars, and over 27 Tracks (some locked content for Juniors, all unlocked content for Full Member upwards Tool Pack (€45) get weekly builds to play and test, and help the game develop + full access to help, and support in the Forum.*

PS: If allowed, I will keep this thread updated with all that goes on in pCARS in the usual way :wink: This post is meant for people thinking.... *"Shall I or Shan't I, hmm, OK!.Maybe later"*

Thank you for your time in reading a long post..also many many thanks to the Admins for their continued help and support, and interest in Project CARS :thumb:

Cheers..
Swifty


----------



## IanHanssens

Hello again Swifty. As you might now, I would really like to support you guys and buy the game. You said the only option was with creditcard and I cant pay with creditcard because I dont have one. But what I wanted to ask, will this game be released on disks or is it going to come to steam or something else?
Thanks!


----------



## SwiftyOne

IanHanssens said:


> Hello again Swifty. But what I wanted to ask, will this game be released on disks or is it going to come to steam or something else?
> Thanks!


Hi Ian,
Not to sure right now, discussions are being held, and maybe both, Steam, and hard copies seems to be the way :smile: But still a year to go before a release, plenty of time yet..:thumb:

Swifty


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hello all :grin:

How about taking a look at pCARS gallery #39: 
Project CARS Community Gallery #39 – WMD Portal

Hope your enjoying opcorn:

Cheers and thanks. :thumb:
Swifty


----------



## SwiftyOne

FUNDING BAR UPDATED.....Funding for Project CARS is expected to be completed by THIS Weekend..(10/11/2012) Wow! A 1st for gaming..:dance:

€2,239,955 Raised by the community in just a little over ONE year..:thumb:


----------



## Redeye3323

Nice going.

How exactly will they represent all the donations in the credits? It would be respectful of them to have something like "CARS! Funded by, and aimed at, gamers !"


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hi Redeye 
I think your question(apart from being a good one)is maybe the first one on that subject  In fact, I will actually go post that in the WMD forums, just to find out the answer...Then I shall post back


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hello :smile:
Well you maybe surprised to know that, the funds for Project CARS has now been completed, with a staggering €2,265,830 raised by the community in just a little over a year..Woo Ow!!
This now means that the doors have now been closed for any new people. Project CARS is aiming for November 2013 for a release date..There is still news, and updates that I shall bring...Just like this one :wink:

Here we have an update already, and what an update....Nicolas Hamilton has joined the studio as Handling Consultant for pCARS...Read more..
Slightly Mad Studios Welcomes Nicolas Hamilton – WMD Portal 

Thanks...Have a great day :thumb:
Swifty

PS Sorry Redeye, but not had time yet to post that question of yours..Been running around like a headless mad thing these last few day's :4-looney:


----------



## SwiftyOne

Redeye3323 said:


> Nice going.
> 
> How exactly will they represent all the donations in the credits? It would be respectful of them to have something like "CARS! Funded by, and aimed at, gamers !"


Hey! Redeye 

I posted on WMD forum "Credit for pCARS" just only yesterday, and the thread is on 10 pages already :huh: Some great idea's coming up too, from all name's
written in the concrete wall of a fiction oval track to, car liveries with all names, and names plastered all over 2/3 large Haulers, that bring the cars to the tracks. :dance: opcorn: Thanks for idea mate, I will mention it's from you, and from here :flowers:

Swifty


----------



## Redeye3323

Link? (Since I'm curious now)


----------



## SwiftyOne

Ah! Sorry  WMD Forum

You would need to register, not sure if you can now that funding is closed


----------



## Redeye3323

Nope.

Does this thread want closing now or do you wish to continue updating it?


----------



## SwiftyOne

Redeye3323 said:


> Nope.
> 
> Does this thread want closing now or do you wish to continue updating it?


Hmm That's a difficult Question, with over 1,500 views, is it really up to me? So long as the thread remains useful and interesting to others, I will continue to update, there will still be screen shots, video's, and news....What about if we leave it, for say a couple weeks, and see how it goes...Will that be OK with you and Wrench97? :grin:


----------



## Redeye3323

Yep, it should be fine


----------



## Wrench97

Fine with me.


----------



## SwiftyOne

Thanks for your support guy's, much appreciated :thumb:

Swifty

So here is another update then :dance:

Project CARS Gallery #40: Project CARS Community Gallery #40 – WMD Portal opcorn:

PS: Did I ever say that, the gallery pictures make stunning desktop backgrounds? :thumb:


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hi Sim racing fans :thumb:

Get an eye fall of THIS.. Project CARS Gallery #41
Project CARS Community Gallery #41 – WMD Portal opcorn:

Thanks for looking :wink:

Swifty


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

_That's_ a game/sim? No way!:SHOCKED:


----------



## SwiftyOne

Flight Sim Guy said:


> _That's_ a game/sim? No way!:SHOCKED:


Oh yes! :wink: What you see is what you get ingame :thumb: It's a Simulation, as far as is possible..We even have Nicolas Hamilton as Handling Consultant for the new title :dance: 

*A quote from the screen shots page*

"Creative users can make usage of various tools, including a free roam camera and a depth of field editor, making Project CARS the perfect choice to create stunning videos or screen shots"


----------



## Redeye3323

I think I speak for all when I say that its nice to see a game push the PC's graphical power as opposed to Console's graphical power & then ported to PC.


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hello
Many people will be happy to hear this....At WMD Forum there has be a POLL: *"Should we have occasional 'New Member sign-up Amnesty' days and give people a weekend (Saturday to Sunday) to join up at Full Member+?*
This POLL closed late yesterday, the result was very close, but "YES" won. This means (dates to be decided) New members can now join up to Project CARS at "Full Member" @ €45 (you receive a free copy of the full game on release, + right now, play weekly builds)

I hope this to be good news to some that are interested :thumb:

Thanks..
Swifty

Edit: Nearly missed this......Gallery #42 Project CARS Community Gallery #42 – WMD Portal opcorn:


----------



## tyza

where is the like button.


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hello,
The gallery of #43 is here again, more like two weeks though, but it's here now:Project CARS Community Gallery #43 – WMD Portal


Enjoy, and watch pCARS getting better and bigger :thumb:

Swifty

May I wish everybody here... A very Merry Christmas, and a Great 2013  Thanks for your support :flowers:


----------



## koala

Looking good so far, but you've a long way to go if you want to match the quality of North Korea's first ever video game, Pyongyang Racer, released this week.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKQAopNXgck


SwiftyOne said:


> We even have Nicolas Hamilton as Handling Consultant for the new title


Can you get me his autograph? I've already got his brother's. :grin:


----------



## SwiftyOne

Na! pCARS won't be as good as that! :hide: :wink:

On the autograph bit...I can only but ask..:wink:


----------



## SwiftyOne

Happy New Year folks!!

Lets kick off 2013 with a very tasty gallery from Project CARS: Project CARS Community Gallery #44 – WMD Portal opcorn:

Thanks for looking..:wink:

Swifty


----------



## defriend

awsome. I just got NFS" hot persute, and it is amazing how much detail these racing games put out. espacilly on my not-so great graphics card. the game runs great with only a small amount of lag.

I didn't care for racing games before christmas. But now I play it non-stop on steam.


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hello all 
Gallery #45 for pCARS is here: Project CARS – Community Gallery #45 – WMD Portal opcorn:

Have fun :thumb:

Swifty


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hello again :smile:

Gallery #46 has just been posted: Project CARS Community Gallery #46 – WMD Portal
Nice init?

Thanks for your interest :thumb:

Swifty


----------



## defriend

I must check this game out


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Pretty awesome looking. :thumb:


----------



## SwiftyOne

It's not just the "LOOK"...It pretty much "FEELS" good, but the "GOOD" feel will go, and will be replaced with "AWESOME" by the time of release...End of 2013, watch out!! :thumb:

Thanks for all the interest :smile:

Swifty


----------



## defriend

I take it you're ecxited?:grin:


----------



## SwiftyOne

defriend said:


> I take it you're ecxited?:grin:


Hmm, hard question that one :whistling: YEP! you bet :dance: It's always nice when your involved in something BIG...I'm just glad to be part of it :thumb:

Cheer all 

Swifty


----------



## defriend

it's sad that some awesome games like go 'under the radar.


----------



## SwiftyOne

defriend said:


> it's sad that some awesome games like go 'under the radar.


Very much so...Which means, you need eye's up your backside and ears to match :grin:....But lets not forget, pCARS with all it's glory, will be available to all, pretty soon-ish :thumb:

BTW, the doors could be re-opened to new members, ...and that's about all I know..Maybe! :whistling:


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hi-De-Hi...

Project CARS new awesome gallery #47: http://www.wmdportal.com/projectnews/project-cars-community-gallery-47/

Thanks for looking


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hello 

If looking at stunning screen shots is your thing, go look at gallery #48 be amazed, be very amazed.opcorn:
Project CARS Community Gallery #48 – WMD Portal

Thanks for looking :thumb:

Swifty


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Stop teasing us with pictures already, and give us the game! :lol: :grin:


----------



## defriend

swifty should go into game marketing. he can replace Gabe Nowall:grin:.


----------



## SwiftyOne

defriend said:


> swifty should go into game marketing. he can replace Gabe Nowall:grin:.


:rofl:....:thumb:


----------



## koala

Swifty, I've been watching some promo vids for GRID 2 and rFactor 2 which both look very impressive.

GRID 2 - All New Gameplay - Barcelona and Red Bull Ring - YouTube

How do you think Project CARS! will stand up against these two, and which audience will it be aiming for, the true sim racer with all the overwhelming setup options like rFactor, or the more fun racing game like GRID?

Personally, I like both types of racer, but the more advanced car setup options, and how they affect each other, can be off-putting for many gamers.


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hi Koala 

I have Grid 1, and also rFactor 2, both I enjoy playing, along with Nascar 2003 season, GPL, GTL, GTR, GTR2, Race07, Game stockcar, ...
As you can see I'm a total Race Sim nut  So what's different with pCARS? It's a forum of dedicated racing fans, some hardcore, some just like playing and having fun, but we *AL*L have a say in just what goes into the game that *WE* want, that's never been done before. 
Yes it is aimed at hardcore Sim racers, and there will be a very comprehensive setups for each car/track, but also an easier setups for those that wish to jump in and race...Don't forget this is also a first for the PC and then ported to consoles, that's nearly always the other way around  Yes there are discussions going on about pCARS and the PS4 too..
Also pCARS will have a long shelve life, with add-ons and DLC, as a community, we *ALL* have control in what DLC will be, how about Project Rally? This will be a long ongoing Project, not just a short term game..

So, how will pCARS hold up to the likes of Grid 2 and rFactor 2?...Very nicely thank you, and I believe, could even surpass ALL Racing Sims/games and that others will learn from :wink:....

Having said all the above, that's just my own personal opinion, it will all come to pass on the release of pCARS across all four platforms...That's a very very large market.. :thumb:

PS: Did you ever get that autograph from Nicolas Hamilton?


----------



## defriend

I guess at the end..it will all come down to performance, graphics, and gameplay.


----------



## SwiftyOne

*“The World’s Most Beautiful Racing Game”*

Back in 2011, Eurogamer Denmark were one of the first media outlets to take a close look at Project CARS as the revolutionary WMD portal was launched.
Read more....... http://www.wmdportal...ul-racing-game/


----------



## defriend

most racing games say that..just paraphrased differently.
I looked at the pics..Graphics looked almost indentical to NFS:HP and some other racing sims I've seen.
yet again, I'm probably not the best judge of graphics. I think DA:2 has adverage graphics, and a lot a people say it has terrible graphics.


that's how most games and ads get your money.


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hmm... Yes, I agree that when you look at screen shots from other racing Sims/Games they are very much quite similar. Have you ever thought after buying a game, "This don't look like it did in the trailer/screen shoots"!! That's because screen shots, and even trailers, get polished up by gaming publishers to look dynamic.

Believe it or not, all shots you see in Project Cars show purely in-game footage that has not been made in any special photo mode with no post-processing or filters that aren’t available during the actual game play 

Take a look at gallery #49...No less then 95 stunning screen shots, of "In game" play– What you see is what you experience while driving! :thumb:

Project CARS Community Gallery #49 – WMD Portal


----------



## defriend

ya..but what you said is contradictory... It might be true that it is in game..but a lot of sims say that.

I don't mean a sim with pics of cars in the real world..I mean cars in game

You can never really tell if the cars are enhanced for trailers, are just the same. sometimes this is odviouse.(Food ads are enhanced to get costemers.) 

Take NFS:HP I saw pics of it. then bought the game..It was like the pics and trailer..


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

I have found that while pics look better, usually the actual game is better then the videos. Or so it seems to me.


----------



## SwiftyOne

Don't get me wrong, there is a lot of great racing Sims out there, and lots more coming in 2013, Assetto Corsa is a big name to watch out for too.....I think what you said here...



defriend said:


> I guess at the end..it will all come down to performance, graphics, and gameplay.


Is so very true....Will it be as good as any other Sim?...I think it will be better, as an insider playing the game already...But then that's just an opinion, would be nice to hear from any others that have joined pCARS for an opinion too, good or bad :wink:


----------



## defriend

it is kind of hard to tell until the game come out..take brink for example. th devolapors said it would be very awsome..but it was bad graphics, bugs, and bad gameplay.

I would not go online for a reveiw, because I did for one game, and this guy wrote a whole page on how this game was very bad-with statistics and charts. But then I got it, and it was very good, exept a little lag.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

A lot of reviews seem to be personal preference, because someone else may feel differently. Unless it's really bad or good.


----------



## defriend

No this guy sounded like this was the worst game in history for macs.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Let me guess... all the other reviews said it was good?:banghead: 

Okay, we better stay on subject or Swifty will boot us.:lol:


----------



## SwiftyOne

My son has that game on xbox....He is always talking about it when he comes for a visit 
He is trying to get me to buy it....He said best game out.. lol..Funny you should bring up the same game 
But, yes... Of course I know exactly what your saying..One man's best game, is another man's worst 


Yea!....A BIG BOOT Size 14 :grin:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

OUCH!:rofl: I'm gone. Keep us updated. I'd love to try the game, but I don't think my laptop would run it. Maybe when i get my gaming rig built someday.:smile:


----------



## SwiftyOne

:hide: Oops did I kick to hard..:whistling:
Plenty of time to save for a nice gaming PC


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Yep.:grin:

I plan to.:smile:


----------



## defriend

Although I could keep going on the dowside of mac's and PC's, let's stay on topic.:grin:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

defriend said:


> Although I could keep going on the dowside of mac's and PC's, let's stay on topic.:grin:


What?! O_O


----------



## SwiftyOne

Eh?...You been at the beer?


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

SwiftyOne said:


> Eh?...You been at the beer?


Ditto!:ermm:


----------



## SwiftyOne

I think we all have to much time on our hands :whistling: 
I better just say Project Cars...Less we all get booted :hide: :grin:

pCARS Eifelwald (Nordschleife) - YouTube


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

I don't think they mind since it's in Gaming Discussion. As long as you don't mind. However, stop taking real videos and claiming they're of your game.:grin: That's just insane!:SHOCKED: Of course, I haven't been keeping up with car sims lately, but still.


----------



## defriend

I got very interested in car sims at christmas. I hope to get more. But I've been spending a lot of money on games, and my eagle scout project is demanding attention. so..planning to get more racing sims later.


----------



## SwiftyOne

Of course I don't mind one bit, it's good that you guy's are here, although I asked permission for this thread...It would make me feel less like spamming if more people came and commented more on the game  Yes that vid "IS" pCARS.... 

I actually got a great Xmas gift from my wife..A new Fanatec Club Sport wheel, it's amazing...I also have the BMW GT3 Rim and the F1 Rim too, it feels sooo real


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Just kidding you about the video.:lol: Awesome graphics.:thumb:

Hmm... maybe I can use the excuse that I'm using it to practice my driving, although that might not work since they already say I drive like I'm in NASCAR.:grin:


----------



## SwiftyOne

Haha! But turning right can be done, although be careful ...I play that too, the old great Papyrus Sims...Nascar 2003, I run a league on an England server, every Thursday night ..And yes, we turn right as well


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hi gamers 
Today, we celebrate the 50th edition of the Project CARS Community Gallery and the anniversary addition is extra large for your viewing pleasure.

Project CARS Community Gallery #50 – WMD Portal

Thanks for looking... 
Swifty


----------



## defriend

Is this game going to be the new Half-life 2 episode 3?


----------



## SwiftyOne

Project CARS Slightly Mad Studios Interview Gamescom 2012 - YouTubeThe new, one and a half-Life 1..episode 4x4 x touring :5-drunk:


----------



## blesslot

So far im impressed.


----------



## defriend

just add Police smashing, and parents will be blaming it for real life police violence:grin:


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hi
OK a little on the late side, so Gallery #51 Without police Cars or added violence. Rated PG (May Contain Grid Girls) :thumb:

Project CARS Community Gallery #51 – WMD Portal



Enjoy..
Swifty


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

I was gonna say, it's been at least a week since we heard from you. We were starting to worry.:laugh:


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hahaha! Nice to know at least 1 person love's me :blush: Oh! you mean pCARS :facepalm:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Yep, definitely the game, er, sim.:grin:


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hmm, I thought so..

Someone you just might love..."Rene Rast" The Racing Driver, has joined up with pCARS, and here's a quote from his first post in WMD Forum:



Rene Rast said:


> I tried Project Cars 2 days ago and I was flashed in a positive way!!! To be honest I think this is the best simulation I've tested so far. The handling is very close to a real racecar especially the DTM car which I've driven many times in real life. So my first impression was very positive ...Congratulation to all who made this happen !!


:thumb:


----------



## defriend

I just got NFS most wanted I kind of like the idea of an open world racing game.


----------



## SwiftyOne

Well is not what you would call an *open world* not like NFS it is a Race Simulation on real world circuits  Having said that, there will be few real roads to race point to point ...Don't want you to be disappointed, as it's so UNLIKE NFS, but like NFS it has great cars


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Yeah, from what I've seen it's just a _bit_ different than NFS.:whistling:


----------



## -WOLF-

This and every other racing game never seems to know how to make a racing game properly, especially a simulation game. 

Most common mistake: not using DX11 technology and to its fullest. Second biggest mistake: the game always looks like crap, models aren't well-detailed under scrutiny, there are no sweet detailed and lively backgrounds, interiors even will look poor, I don't recall ever seeing persistant scarring with tire marks on the ground, dirt on the car, dirt/sand that actually displaces when you drive through it, no awesome day/night cycle as you drive with actually random weather, no sweet Bokeh/Depth of Field tricks and more.

They never seem to include a robust vehicle creation / customisation kit and same with the level editors which there are none usually. There never seems to be any real variety in vehicles - bikes, quads, NASCAR etc. 

There never seems to be any true wear and tear on the vehicle, where are the tire blowouts, the mufflers being ripped off due to a huge bump, the hubcaps popping off. Why do you always have infinite fuel, oil, etc? Why are damage models always so poor? 

If you combined the best aspects of NFS Shift, Gran Tourism 3 and 5, FlatOut, Burnout Paradise, and perhaps a few more, then you may get a decent racing game. Until then, we're stuck with wasted potential with every title.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Have you ever tried GTI Racing?


----------



## -WOLF-

Yeah it executes some of these ideas decently but it doesn't do anything else decently. 



Flight Sim Guy said:


> Have you ever tried GTI Racing?


----------



## SwiftyOne

:facepalm: You've obversely not seen or read the whole thread then :wink:

Each and every word that you have posted WILL BE in Project CARS..Maybe have a look at some Galleries ...Or just Google Project CARS..Then you'll soon see that ALL that you post will make your dreams come true :dance: :thumb:


----------



## -WOLF-

I've seen many videos and picture and threads, they're all unimpressive at best. However because the game isn't finished, I don't give up hope.


----------



## SwiftyOne

-WOLF- said:


> I've seen many videos and picture and threads, they're all unimpressive at best. However because the game isn't finished, I don't give up hope.


Yep I agree ..Unimpressive at best....Actually I think it's a lot worse :thumb:


----------



## koala

-WOLF- said:


> I've seen many videos and picture and threads, they're all unimpressive at best. However because the game isn't finished, I don't give up hope.


Wolf, are you serious?

I've been running sims and real-life car racing for years, and this is the best looking, most accurate, most ambitious racing project I've ever seen. The only way it could be any closer to reality is if the g-forces were pinning the player to the back of the seat and piss was running down his leg with fear.


----------



## -WOLF-

Take a look at that. Here you see a poorly-rendered road, average quality grass (or is that turf, because I see no grass) and absolutely no post-processing effects such as motion blur, Bokeh or Depth of Fiel.. The scenery is bland, too. Are those tire tracks real-time and persistent? Can't tell since it's a picture. Wet road, no water spray at all, car looks dry as a bone and there are no water effects on the screen. 

Example of post-processing effects that I'm talking about: 









You can see how amazing that looks in comparison except for the gloves which look like some kind of mod for a game from 2004. 


Now THIS (obviously a target render) is a prime example of what I'm talking about that the games need: 










We see damage modelling:










However is that the maximum extent you will ever find that car to be damaged? Does it minutely affect driving or strongly impede proper handling ? Note the terrible road texture looks like the same road used in every racing game since 2001 (Tessellation could make this look like actual concrete and paint lines) 

Crowds:










Static, flat .png images? Fully animated moderate-quality spectators? Do they repeat one animation forever or do they jump up in the air and cheer as you drive by?

An example of what all the grass SHOULD look like but for some reason doesn't:










Notice the lack of post-processing and how the rumble strips appear to be flat.

Rain:










Hardly visible, in real life you can see rain, pretty much unless it's a faint drizzle. Can barely see the rain in this. The car doesn't appear wet at all, nor does the driver. Will the open cockpit fill with water? Notice the atrocious rumble barrier to your right, which in comparison to some other pictures with one in it is truly pitiful.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Most of your pics didn't post.


----------



## -WOLF-

try now


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

That worked.


----------



## SwiftyOne

Wolf...Your looking at a highly customised Pr-Alpha race Sim...Rain, can be adjusted ingame by the weather settings.. from very light rain, through to a thunderstorm..Grass, Is highly adjustable by the settings ingame...Car damage, Is also very highly adjustable..

You can adjust pretty much everything within the game itself...You have just taken the pictures which based upon your own opinion are not good shots, done with lower settings 
The whole purpose, of this thread, which I was kindly given by admins of this site  Was to give out updates within the Project CARS game...The purpose to me giving links to pCARS gallery, is to show just how the game will be, and can be CUSTOMISED by the end user, whom does NOT NEED a supper computer to run the game 
Having said that, if you happen to have an up to date gaming RIG...you can adjust and maybe MAX OUT all the settings and play a beautiful, as well as a highly competitive RACING SIMULATION!!

Now how about posting from pCARS gallery...The more better pics that have been adjusted within the game with MAXED OUT settings..You know the ones that show the grass blades and weeds and all, how about posting the MAXED OUT pics of the dynamic WEATHER, and NIGHT racing shots...:thumb:

We are all entitled to, and to have an opinion, yours Wolf, is just an opinion without first knowing the facts  That's fine to have an opinion, but at least KNOW what it is that your talking about in the first place :ermm:

Thanks for your interest 
Swifty


----------



## -WOLF-

The game isn't even out yet, how can you call them facts if you can't go into the game and confirm that these are, indeed, pictures with different settings? Why would the developers publish pictures with less than their greatest quality settings?


----------



## SwiftyOne

Because....If your gonna make a game, and only ever used the MAX setting in your pictures, and as beautiful as they might be...Wouldn't you think WOW! What? I won't be playing that, that's for sure!! What ever computer will I need to run this??
So, that's why the devs include everything...so that people know, that what they have in the way of a PC, or even a crummy laptop, can handle pCARS, (Not at Max settings though  ) 
There is a wide range of PC's out there, with so many different configurations...pCARS well aim at that, but also aim at hardcore Sim racers, that DO have supper PC's, and then comes the consoles the PS3/4 Xbox wii/2

:thumb: Don't forget, I've been posting here like, ages..If your interested in pCARS just follow the thread...I'll answer ANY questions that you have..IF I can :wink: 
What I'm saying is please test the water before shouting "SHARK" you can ask
:flowers:
Cheers ..
Swifty


----------



## -WOLF-

That's a completely valid point. But there was no indication that the pictures were of differing quality on purpose. So as you can see that can lead to misunderstandings.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

If they make it adjustable from super low to super high that will sell me on it. It seems like most games will only run in a certain bracket of hardware, probably because of the engine used or whatever. (I don't really know how all that works.)


----------



## SwiftyOne

Wolf..I just edited my last post :wink:

At the moment, with my PC specs, I'm running 30 cars, in light rain, nearly all maxed out settings..(large amount of rain and 3D grass kills my PC) between 50/70 FPS...But of course, the game has not even been optimized yet..
When optimized (That's the last thing done, in Beta) I would expect to run the game at 100+FPS @95% maxed out


----------



## defriend

Yeah..The most recent racing sim I have (NFS most wanted) is on lowest setting. But it can start to lag a lot at high speeds


----------



## bwsealirl

SwiftyOne, 

Do you work for the developers? I am big fan of the Shift series and I heard a lot of the same people are involved.


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hi bwsealirl
No, I don't work for the devs but wish I did though :wink:
But yes you heard correct, 95% of the developers have worked on, _BMW M3 Challenge, Need For Speed: SHIFT, SHIFT 2 UNLEASHED,_ ...Before that, the same team worked on GTR /GTR2 at that time under the name _Blimey Games_.... _Blimey! _was an entertainment software development company in central London. The CEO was Ian Bell, formerly Managing Director and founder of SimBin Development Team. _Blimey! Games _comprised a specialist development team of 60 based in locations around the world.

So the team that's spear heading Project CARS with Ian Bell at the helm, know exactly what's what in the Race Sim world, with this great number of years experience, you just KNOW it will be good :thumb: 

Hope that little background information helped :thumb:


----------



## bwsealirl

Can I ask what your connection to the project is then? 

That is one hell of a games history! I've only played the NFSs but the GTR series did always look interesting, good racing games are too hard to come by on pc, keep it up guys!


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hi 
My connection to Project CARS(*C*ommunity *A*ssisted *R*ace *S*imulation) I heard about this project in 2011 through a thread in a Racing forum ( very much like this one really :blushThen just went over here: Project CARS – WMD Portal gave it a read and joined up, I'm no one special, just one of the 80,000 members that saw a Race Sim being made and joined in. 
Once you joined you could play the games builds sometimes on a daily bases and play/watch the game unfold, it's very fascinating/interesting to watch how a game is made from start to finish....It's the first ever game to be funded by the community where(if the game sells well)you get to share the profits (depending on what game pack you buy)
Once the funding for the project had been reached, no more members could join..(that could change soon, I hope :wink 
So, here I am telling all you guy's about the project, and with over 4,000 views, it can't be that bad :wink: :thumb:


----------



## bwsealirl

Thats a great thing to do, an active and welcoming community could sound like an excellent way to produce a brilliant game. 

I wonder if other studios come to follow suit, I would imagine many developers would rather be in direct contact with their players over a huge publisher who is more profit orientated.


----------



## SwiftyOne

That's exactly why the WMD Portal was setup to do to offer many Projects ...I also think like many others, that waiting to see pCARS do well, will open the gates for more to come...Already there is talk of pCARS2 and that's from Mr Bell himself, and to name yet another project "Biker Bash" is being setup too...So, many great things will become of this, I feel sure 
What better people to ask about what is wanted in a race sim than the people who play race sim's, the game itself should be released without ANY bugs, with all the things you could wish for all ready in it...Then there will be also DLC packs to add on other cars tracks and so on...What more could anyone ask from a game :dance:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

SwiftyOne said:


> That's exactly why the WMD Portal was setup to do to offer many Projects ...I also think like many others, that waiting to see pCARS do well, will open the gates for more to come...Already there is talk of pCARS2 and that's from Mr Bell himself, and to name yet another project "Biker Bash" is being setup too...So, many great things will become of this, I feel sure
> What better people to ask about what is wanted in a race sim than the people who play race sim's, the game itself should be released without ANY bugs, with all the things you could wish for all ready in it...Then there will be also DLC packs to add on other cars tracks and so on...What more could anyone ask from a game :dance:


This is the way they should do all games. Or at least 50% of them.:grin:


----------



## bwsealirl

I agree completely, seeing developers annualise franchises in order to maximise profits as oppose to making the best games possible is a bit off putting. I know developers have to make money for their amount of work but I would hope that with a closer relationship with their fans, the developers can focus on making something special instead of appeasing shareholders.


----------



## -WOLF-

bwsealirl said:


> I agree completely, seeing developers annualise franchises in order to maximise profits as oppose to making the best games possible is a bit off putting. I know developers have to make money for their amount of work but I would hope that with a closer relationship with their fans, the developers can focus on making something special instead of appeasing shareholders.


Not all games need two or three years to develop, especially if you have a large enough team and superb management.

You forget that many of these companies are still businesses - and that means the bottom line is making money, appeasing consumers is just a bonus.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Yeah, unfortunately you still have to keep the shareholders happy.


----------



## -WOLF-

Flight Sim Guy said:


> Yeah, unfortunately you still have to keep the shareholders happy.


Also you forget another thing: even though we may be seeing yearly installments, each version is likely being developed by another studio or the new game is started soon before the current one is released. This means that each game is still the best it can be, but the strain on the development teams are minimal. 

For example: Modern Warfare and Black Ops both have a two year development cycle, but Infinity Ward releases their title one year after Treyarch's, thus making a title every year even though it's actually been two years since the last one in the particular series. If you actually look at the credits, there are about three or more other studios pitching in with the development of each CoD, but don't watch the credits because it took me around ten minutes to get through Black Ops 2's credits.

I think Battlefield should go with a similar method. They are hell-bent on creating a great singleplayer experience like the one CoD provides, so I personally feel they should relinquish the campaign from DICE's hands and give it to a capable studio to develop as its own title (Bad Company 3 or something). 


However, an example of what not to do is try to develop every single one of your IPs at the same time. I'm talking about_ Ubisoft_. What a pitiful mess they've gotten themselves into. I don't know how many studios they have (Three AFAIK) and they've gone so far beyond what any ordinary publisher/developer should ever do it's literally comical. 
They've got Assassin's Creed 3 DLC (x2); AC4; Splinter Cell; Rainbow Six and probably more unannounced titles and previously developed FC3; Revelations Ghost Recon Online and Future Soldier simultaneously. What makes it worse is around the time of Future Solider being announced, they went on record saying _spreading out your resources is a bad idea._ I'd rather have yearly installments than 5 AAA games being made at the same time. That's another thing too, it's not like they're small games, these are HUGE, expensive, ambitious games. 

/minirant over.


----------



## bwsealirl

-WOLF- said:


> Not all games need two or three years to develop, especially if you have a large enough team and superb management.
> 
> You forget that many of these companies are still businesses - and that means the bottom line is making money, appeasing consumers is just a bonus.



I know some games don't necessarily need a longer development cycle but I cannot help but think that they would benefit from a longer development cycle. While functional and in many cases, extremely polished games can be completed in a year with a large amount of funding and a large team, I think they sacrifice a good degree of creativity in attempting this. In the case of call of duty, I would be pretty hard pressed to identify at a glance the difference of MW2+3. They are very different games to experienced players and it is clear that many improvements have been made during the development cycle and yet they are almost too familiar to be considered as a true sequel, a game that trumps the original in most if not every way. 

If Activision decided to re-organise their studios so that call of duty games are released every two years instead of one, Infinity Ward and Treyarch would be given a good amount of time to ensure that the sequel to their respective games are not only technically superior (New game engine please) but that they also inject a good amount of creativity and content to the games. They might also foster some sort of a dedicated community who could create some truly special mods and maps (if given the tools) and make the game a classic, a game to be fondly remembered. It also allows for a serious amount of time to gathering feedback and listening to their fans. I think this is the essential element to the success of Valve, Counter strike (a game which started as a mod itself) manages to find a really dedicated fanbase who not played the game but also sought to improve it through feedback and mods. The same could be said for Left 4 dead, Halo 3, Garry's mod, Diablo, star craft, Gran turismo and metal gear 4, all received a pretty long development cycle and became classics and memorable because of it. 

I know at the end of the day profits and shareholders make most of what I am saying wishful thinking but the current situation is becoming a bit bland for my liking. The recently released battlefield 4 trailer was evoked little more than indifference when I saw it first. It has had a two year development cycle (at most, DICE worked on Medal of Honor also) and does to its credit look very impressive. But it also looked incredibly similar to its predecessor. I have no doubt it will be a good shooter, but this is not innovation its an incremental improvement, I suppose I want something more and I would be willing to wait for it. 

Rant over/


----------



## -WOLF-

Why must everyone bash on CoD's recycling of the engine? Source engine has been around for what, eight years? It's gotten significant improvements but it's still the same engine. Unreal Engine 3, around since 2007, only been improved on over the years and used in every Gears of War game, which all look the same to me. 

Point is they don't need to build a new engine at all. In fact, it's an excellent one - sound design is very good (not as goof as Frostbite 2's though), graphics are decent, and most importantly it's highly optimized for low-end systems.

Two years is a very generous amount of time and I know that having a crunch aids in the creative process, as you're pressured to keep your mind on its toes, rather than just sitting around pondering what colour shirt the protagonist should wear. It promotes quick decision making, rather than brooding which leads to a more coherent game instead of a string of ideas loosely tied together after changing them so many times due to overthinking them. 

Personally, the ideal development time for non-MMO games would be nineteen months. More than a year, less than two, so it's a perfect amount of time to keep the fans from waiting too long and enough time to have the developers thoroughly think their product over.


----------



## bwsealirl

-WOLF- said:


> Why must everyone bash on CoD's recycling of the engine? Source engine has been around for what, eight years? It's gotten significant improvements but it's still the same engine. Unreal Engine 3, around since 2007, only been improved on over the years and used in every Gears of War game, which all look the same to me.
> 
> Point is they don't need to build a new engine at all. In fact, it's an excellent one - sound design is very good (not as goof as Frostbite 2's though), graphics are decent, and most importantly it's highly optimized for low-end systems.
> 
> Two years is a very generous amount of time and I know that having a crunch aids in the creative process, as you're pressured to keep your mind on its toes, rather than just sitting around pondering what colour shirt the protagonist should wear. It promotes quick decision making, rather than brooding which leads to a more coherent game instead of a string of ideas loosely tied together after changing them so many times due to overthinking them.
> 
> Personally, the ideal development time for non-MMO games would be nineteen months. More than a year, less than two, so it's a perfect amount of time to keep the fans from waiting too long and enough time to have the developers thoroughly think their product over.


Its not so much a problem with the engine but rather what it is missing, Cryengine and Frostbite have demonstrated the next level of graphics, destructibility and versitility and as a result the games which are using them are better. If the polish of Call of duty was used in conjunction with far better engine I think the game would be far better as a result. It might also help with the sense of staleness which has entered the series in recent years (IMHO). The source engine and UE3 are also pretty outdated by now but I think the difference is more apparent in the call of duty because it is annualised and looks the same as its immediate game siblings. The unreal engine has prooved to be truly outstanding in terms of the diversity of games which run on it, Gears of Wars may all look similar but they are very different to mass effect and bioshock.


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hi 
The talented WMD community used the Easter holidays to create another awesome new selection of Project CARS screen shots. Go take a look at gallery #52

Project CARS Community Gallery #52 – WMD Portal

Thanks for you interest 
Swifty


----------



## defriend

At this rate..we'll be seeing project cars 2:grin:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

SwiftyOne said:


> Hi
> The talented WMD community used the Easter holidays to create another awesome new selection of Project CARS screen shots. Go take a look at gallery #52
> 
> Project CARS Community Gallery #52 – WMD Portal
> 
> Thanks for you interest
> Swifty


Thank you for bringing us back.:lol:


----------



## SwiftyOne

Flight Sim Guy said:


> Thank you for bringing us back.:lol:


:thumb:


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hello gamers 

I have "two" updates today for your enjoyment...
Project CARS gallery#53: Project CARS Community Gallery #53 – WMD Portal

A new Video Trailer..."Waiting For The Dark"....

Project Cars - Waiting for the Dark - Reworked Music - DX11 PC - YouTube

Please enjoy. But I do love comments..Good or Bad :thumb:

Swifty


----------



## defriend

Thank god...I though something hade happened:grin:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Hey, I just found out one of the guys on here has PCars.


----------



## SwiftyOne

Flight Sim Guy said:


> Hey, I just found out one of the guys on here has PCars.


NO!! That just can't be true:huh:...You mean there are more of us that know about this game..err Sim? That extra one will help with sales then :rofl:


----------



## defriend

Maybe you should make a commercial!


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

SwiftyOne said:


> NO!! That just can't be true:huh:...You mean there are more of us that know about this game..err Sim? That extra one will help with sales then :rofl:


Yep, and he said he really likes it. He's not on much anymore, though.

Tech Support Forum - View Profile: IanHanssens


----------



## SwiftyOne

Yeah, I remember...Nice guy  We've kinda lost touch, real life sometimes turns up and bits you in the butt.. :facepalm:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

It does. Did you decide to try 3 monitors?


----------



## SwiftyOne

defriend said:


> Maybe you should make a commercial!


Great idea!! I'm on it :grin:


----------



## SwiftyOne

Flight Sim Guy said:


> It does. Did you decide to try 3 monitors?


Not decided yet, at least I know now, that I can run three 27" Dell's on what I have, don't think I would be getting a solid 60fps though, but that does depend on in game settings, but with pCARS I don't wannabe turning down, that sim needs to be up, up, and Max...But that's just me 
Where I'm at now, is 60/40 on side of selling two Dell's and going 1920x1080p, just to get maxed out settings with good solid fluidity at 60fps...But I love my Dell, and I could just change my mind back again:devil:
I'm at this time enjoying the game in Sli with one 27" dell, with over 150fps  This will not be a quick decision:ermm:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

I may eventually try three, mainly for FSX, FPS games, and multi-tasking.


----------



## -WOLF-

I prefer two computers to two screens. Can't truly multi-task with two monitors. I'm chatting with people constantly, but also playing games often. I cannot, effectively, do both, as the system still will unfocus from my game in order to allow me to chat. Thus, I require a separate computer (I usually just use my phone.)


----------



## SwiftyOne

Flight Sim Guy said:


> I may eventually try three, mainly for FSX, FPS games, and multi-tasking.


Have you tried/or got head tracking, like TrackIR TrackIR :: head tracking view control immersion for flight racing and action simulator :: TrackIR :: Premium head tracking for gaming

I have never tried a Flight Sim, put TrackIR in Racing sims...Is a BIG Wow! factor for immersion :wink: I actually bought TrackIR and Buttkicker Gamer 2 from a flight Sim website, they were the cheapest for what I wanted :thumb:

Pilot Shop | Pilot Supplies at Flightstore


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

I've always been interested in those, but never really looked at them. Not to put racing sims down, but head tracking would be even more awesome on a flight sim or FPS.


----------



## SwiftyOne

-WOLF- said:


> I prefer two computers to two screens. Can't truly multi-task with two monitors. I'm chatting with people constantly, but also playing games often. I cannot, effectively, do both, as the system still will unfocus from my game in order to allow me to chat. Thus, I require a separate computer (I usually just use my phone.)


Hey WOLF :wink:

Yes I agree, two PC's are better, I do most of daily work on my home PC, the same PC and desk that I have a steering wheel and pedals fixed too...It's getting harder and harder to share the two...I really must buy a good laptop for my work..:facepalm:

Nice to hear from you again WOLF :thumb:
Cheers..
Swifty


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

But two PCs are more expensive.:grin: But I see what you mean.


----------



## SwiftyOne

Flight Sim Guy said:


> I've always been interested in those, but never really looked at them. Not to put racing sims down, but head tracking would be even more awesome on a flight sim or FPS.


You should seriously look into head tracking..The TrackIR 5 is quite expensive, but if your that way inclined there is Free software out there and Video's on utube for DIY head tracking, like converting an old webcam, or using a PS2 Eye toy cam :thumb:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

I'm definitely going to look into it, now that you got me interested again. I used to really want to try it, then forgot about it. And I have a brother who could probably make one out of a flip phone, so we may try to make one before buying one. Especially since I'm building a new PC.


----------



## -WOLF-

Hey FSG: look into this Flexible 5.0 Megapixel USB PC Camera Webcam with Microphone: Amazon.ca: Electronics cheap cam with a good mic, I just got it last week and it's been great.

edit: sorry, that's the Canadian side, see if you can find it on the American version.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Thanks, Wolf. I'll check it out.


----------



## SwiftyOne

Here's a little taster from the main man Ian Bell, in answer to the question ...

*"Ian,...When can the community resume funding soon?"...Jason*



Ian Bell said:


> IAN BELL...... I'm aiming for next week.


Also some interesting information, again from.... IAN BELL



IAN BELL.... said:


> "This is interesting timing.
> I've just had a call from our lawyer and we have a solution and a system to allow investment into the projects going forward.
> First up will be the PS4 and Durango(720) versions opened for investment. Yes, I said INVESTMENT.
> I should also mention that we're now official PS4 developers".


AND...Project CARS...Moves on, and continues  Watch this space for more news...I give it when it comes 

Swifty


----------



## -WOLF-

Now if only every racing game since 2006 could be re-relased along with it, that'd be great. Everything except perhaps NFS and Burnout should have been made with this gen's systems. Gran Tourismo 5 was one of the biggest disappointments in my entire life, literally. The lack of Direct X 11 in a racer literally makes it crap.


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hey man 
I had GT5 bought for me two Xmas's ago, and to this day I've yet to play it, yes I have to agree (as I watch my 13 year old son play it) I thought the trailers for the game were better 

To be clear, Project CARS, will carry on and will be available across the four platforms.. PC, PS3, Xbox360, and Wii U.... Release 2014 ..The funding has been reached, and is now closed 

Now we have a NEW Project CARS, for the next gen consoles too 
This will be a separate Project that will be opened up for investors, (and yes the word "Investors" is correct) just as the project above, you will be able to buy tool packs for this Project, as announced by WMD in the coming weeks

The future looks very bright for gaming in general, crowd funding and the cutting out of greedy Publishers, making games what, and how you like them, and getting some money back in return...Now looks very very bright indeed 

Cheers..
Swifty


----------



## -WOLF-

SwiftyOne said:


> Now we have a NEW Project CARS, for the next gen consoles too
> This will be a separate Project that will be opened up for investors, (and yes the word "Investors" is correct) j
> Swifty


Why must you feel the need to emphasize the word you used? Basically anything crowd-sourced is both an investment and a gamble, at least depending on how much money is donated. 

However, I'm confused as to what exactly Project CARS is if it's not just one game, but apparently two. Did the funding merely go to a three platform production for current gen, or what? Why would they destroy a game like this by releasing it on PS3 and 360? Obviously it means they can reach the broadest audience but still. Also, why wouldn't they simply have one project for all five platforms? Are there any plans for the WiiU?


----------



## SwiftyOne

Yea, sorry WOLF for the long delay 
pCARS still is a notInvestment for PC, XBox360, PS3 and WiiU, unless you are a Senior Manager. For the new consoles, pCARS will be an investment opportunity. This had to be said, for legal stuff...To safe guard the people like myself who promote and give out info..One must be careful, in how and what, one promotes ..lol


----------



## -WOLF-

Well yes, any company developing or publishing for the new consoles are all investing, as it's a brand new market essentially. If I had money to invest, I would.

Are you an employee, representative, agent, liaison or associate of and for Slightly Mad?


----------



## SwiftyOne

None of the above 
I do not have a contract with SMS, I'm just a guy, that loves Sim racing, and I liked what SMS was developing, and put some money into helping this game develop  
I love the idea of a portal(WMD) where you can choose which game you like, (Whatever that game might be)then help that game with development (crowd funding) you have a say on what content, and how, the game turns out, and when that game is done and released, you share in the profits (depending upon which tool pack you bought)

Each and every member, has a responsibility to let the internet know of what's to come..I don't like saying "advertising" the game, because it's a lot me than that  But yes, for the want of a better word it's kind of advertising the game


----------



## -WOLF-

Well it's just how you word it. When one _promotes_ something it is assumed they are doing it for more than just fun. Of course the gaming industry thrives off of word-of-mouth, so there is nothing wrong with simply talking about games.

For example, I _promote _my website, but my friend would be _sharing_ it.


----------



## SwiftyOne

Exactly, you said it "Word-of-mouth"...That's how I got involved in the first place, reading a thread just like this on another website And here I am telling you guy's about it..But it is fun though, I love it!


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Did you see I built a new PC, Swifty?:grin: So maybe I'll get PCars sometime soon.


----------



## SwiftyOne

Yea! Man. just looked, what you come into some money then? :grin:


----------



## -WOLF-

He might have been at Boston with the looters.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Haha! Yeah, I thought it'd be awhile before I could afford one, too.:lol: Actually, my dad just bought a CPA firm and I've been helping him out, and so I used my last month's pay.:smile:

Edit: Shhh, Wolf!


----------



## SwiftyOne

Flight Sim Guy said:


> Haha! Yeah, I thought it'd be awhile before I could afford one, too.:lol: Actually, my dad just bought a CPA firm and I've been helping him out, and so I used my last month's pay.:smile:
> 
> Edit: Shhh, Wolf!


I have also invested in a crystal ball :devil:

I will add this link from Eurogamer date 18 April, a big read, but with some good stuff in there: Driving ambition: pCARS, crowdfunding and the FSA • Articles • Eurogamer.net

Just to say that the FSA have done, some things have changed, but pCARS moves on, release date now set for 2014 

pCARS welcomes Mercedes-Benz:
Project CARS Welcomes Mercedes-Benz – WMD Portal


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hello all 

Gallery #54 is up...Oh yea! made sure that there was some long grass pics, just so WOLF can take the lawn mower :hide: :thumb:
Project CARS Community Gallery #54 – WMD Portal
Enjoy opcorn:

Swifty


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Haha! Nice, Swifty!:thumb:


----------



## -WOLF-

I'm too high-class to mow the lawn, the city mows my lawn for me. Part of the benefits of living in housing from the gov't is they do the maintenance for you.


----------



## defriend

Working the peasants? If I do say so myself, Sir charles is working on a e-lectronic lawn mower that controls itself, Itself..Preposterouse!:grin:


----------



## SwiftyOne

Flight Sim Guy said:


> Haha! Nice, Swifty!:thumb:


Gotta have a laugh sometimes 



-WOLF- said:


> I'm too high-class to mow the lawn, the city mows my lawn for me. Part of the benefits of living in housing from the gov't is they do the maintenance for you.


Same here, I'm much too high class even to be seen to mow the grass, or wash the car..That's why I kick the wife out, to do them filthy lower class jobs...:angel: She does love them jobs though..Bless her!! :flowers: 



defriend said:


> Working the peasants? If I do say so myself, Sir charles is working on a e-lectronic lawn mower that controls itself, Itself..Preposterouse!:grin:


HeHe got one of those myself..called the Mrs (see above) :thumb:

Anyway guys..Had a great fishing week this week (holiday/Vacation)...

On the pCARS front, we have Gallery #55: Project CARS Community Gallery #55 – WMD Portal opcorn:

Thanks..
Swifty


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

I didn't realize SMS worked on NFS. I love Hot Pursuit and just bought it, Shift, and Shift 2 on Steam for $5 apiece.:dance: Looking forward to trying PCars one day. Will it be on Steam eventually?


----------



## SwiftyOne

Flight Sim Guy said:


> I didn't realize SMS worked on NFS. I love Hot Pursuit and just bought it, Shift, and Shift 2 on Steam for $5 apiece.:dance: Looking forward to trying PCars one day. Will it be on Steam eventually?


Hi mate :wink:

Yep, the very same group, and if you delve a little deeper, you'll also find that Mr Ian Bell founder of SMS, was heading SimBin games, that brought us GTR :smile: when SimBin went under, he left and made his own company called Blimey Games, that made GTR2 :smile: Then along came SMS...Well you know the rest, so their record in the Race Sim world is second to none :thumb:

Project CARS I believe, and to make you smile, will be sold exclusively on Steam..Why? Because this will cut down on production costs, no hard box, no hard DVD copy, just a downloadable instant Sim..Saving thousands of ££ :thumb:

Also a little heads-up...Project CARS will be "Oculus Rift" ready ...The future of gaming: Oculus Rift - Virtual Reality Headset for 3D Games | Oculus VR

Some exciting times coming within the gaming industry there are :dance:

Swifty


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Nice! But it's not on there yet, right?


----------



## SwiftyOne

Flight Sim Guy said:


> Nice! But it's not on there yet, right?


What, you mean on Steam now? 
No,..Release date, early to mid 2014, that gives you some time to practice and get good, so I have an online challenger :grin:

Cheers..
Swifty


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

You have an unfair advantage: steering wheel.:grin: But Shift looks awesome.


----------



## defriend

I got the more open world NFS I have Mot wanted, but sometimes at top speed it lags a whole lot. Hot Pursuit is fun, sometimes, it lags, but I hardly notice it and doesn't affect gameplay.
I got undercover, and I like how you can customize your car. But most of the races are too easy, and like mario cart.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Try Shift 2 if you want a challenge.:lol:


----------



## -WOLF-

Best racing game I've ever played is still Gran Torismo 3.


----------



## bwsealirl

FSG I love shift 2 but the handling did make the game really difficult at first, I was waaay too accustomed to GT5. If ya are under pressure there is a mod here: Need for Speed Shift 2 – Handling Minimod Released — VirtualR – Sim Racing News 

Which helped me enjoy the game more, it is said to improve the rate at which the tire connects with the road..I have no idea why but it made the game far easier and more enjoyable for me.


----------



## defriend

wow..199th post on this thread. Does it take this long to make a car game?:grin:


----------



## -WOLF-

defriend said:


> wow..199th post on this thread. Does it take this long to make a car game?:grin:


No but it does take a long time to make a great car game.


----------



## SwiftyOne

-WOLF- said:


> No but it does take a long time to make a great car game.


Took the words right out of my mouth :thumb:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

This is more than a car game thread. It's a deep discussion thread.


----------



## SwiftyOne

Intelligent guy's+Intelligent Game=Deep Discussion opcorn:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Wait. Did you say intelligent guys? Let me explain something...:rofl:

So, any updates?


----------



## SwiftyOne

Flight Sim Guy said:


> Wait. Did you say intelligent guys? Let me explain something...:rofl:
> So, any updates?


OK...I'm listening :whistling: :wink: 

Updates?...Well we're all waiting for those :ermm: Should be some SMSoon :wink:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

I feel the need, the need for speed.


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hi
Wait no longer 
Project CARS gallery #56 with over 110 stunning screen shots (I actually use same of them for desktop backgrounds :wink:

Project CARS Community Gallery #56 – WMD Portal


----------



## Redeye3323

If if is coming in 2014, wouldn't it be a good idea to release on the Xbox One and PS4 rather than the PS3 / Xbox 360


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hi Redeye :smile:
Yep! got that covered too, :grin: Post 171+173:http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...lightly-mad-studios-644185-9.html#post4093040

Sorry, it's a bit longer than "Next Week"...We're all waiting news on this  

Durango(720)=XBoxOne ...

A new Project CARS for PS4+XBoxOne, will be offered pretty soon, for investors to join (at a level that suits you!..Just like this pCARS has been) Those that join the new project, will also have access to the builds of pCARS for the PC...

Hope that pleases... Ask away, and I'll try to answer any questions :thumb:


----------



## defriend

Redeye3323 said:


> If if is coming in 2014, wouldn't it be a good idea to release on the Xbox One and PS4 rather than the PS3 / Xbox 360


2014? Luckily the internet has a little bit more memery to stop this thread from clogging up the internet:grin:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Haha!


----------



## beefers1

Looks fantastic. Been saving up for a racing wheel, and this gives me even more motivation.

Any "normal" cars planned for this game? Despite not being much of a console gamer, I absolutely loved Gran Turismo for the ability to drive everyday cars really fast. I'm seeing a few "sporty" coupes in the galleries, but regular sedans, station wagons, pickups and vans (a la Enthusia Professional Racing) would be awesome, too.


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hi beefers1
not so sure on the station wagons, pickups and vans...But for sure some road cars are coming :thumb:

Just upgraded my rig and added x2 GTX780's ...Awesome cards :dance:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

:lol:

Sweet! You know, I don't think you have a good enough PC there to run some of these new games; you should upgrade.:grin:


----------



## SwiftyOne

Flight Sim Guy said:


> :lol:
> 
> Sweet! You know, I don't think you have a good enough PC there to run some of these new games; you should upgrade.:grin:


I had thought of throwing it in the trash, to start again..But the boss (Mrs Swifty) would hang me, She already has my balls for spending over £1,000..Must tread very carefully for a few months..Hehehe :hide:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

If you decide to throw it away make sure to let me know. I'll be going dumpster diving.:lol:


----------



## SwiftyOne

Pisssst!! Have x2 GTX 580's going cheap ..:wink:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Haha! I already have a 7850 so I'm good for now. You should put them on here if you want to sell them:Money Pit - Tech Support Forum


----------



## Redeye3323

How cheap Swifty?

I have had my HD5770 in quite a while and have been thinking about upgrading some time. However, little funds have stopped me and the 5770 does its job for now


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hi all 

Since one screenshot is hardly enough to capture all the graphical brilliance Project CARS has to offer, our newest Community Gallery is packed to the brim with community-made screenshots.

pCARS gallery #57: Project CARS Community Gallery #57 – WMD Portal

Thanks for your interest 

Swifty

PM sent Redeye :grin:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Nice!

Watch out, Redeye! It's blackmarket! 

:lol:


----------



## SwiftyOne

Flight Sim Guy said:


> Nice!
> 
> Watch out, Redeye! It's blackmarket!
> 
> :lol:


Actually their not black at all, their RED :4-looney:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Oh. My bad.uttahere:


----------



## Redeye3323

SwiftyOne said:


> Actually their not black at all, their RED :4-looney:


And I'm Red... eye3323 :grin:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

:facepalm: I was hoping you wouldn't see that.:nono: 

:lol:


----------



## SwiftyOne

lol... you guy's are just great


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Aren't we, though?:grin:


----------



## Redeye3323

Flight Sim Guy said:


> Aren't we, though?:grin:


Me... Yes.

You... Well... Um... Not so much :grin:


----------



## Wrench97

Redeye3323 said:


> Me... Yes.
> 
> You... Well... Um... Not so much :grin:



You stole *my* lines:lol:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Actually, I am the epitome of greatness. I just let you think you're the great one, otherwise you start muttering about hidden blades, assassins, forgotten creeds, and other such rubbish.:rolleye:


----------



## SwiftyOne

:hide: Er! So where's WOLF? :bow:


----------



## -WOLF-

Here, watching in the background. Not any interesting conversation going on, so I just look at what you guys are reading if only to clear my User CP of the subscribed threads.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Not any interesting conversation?! :lol:


----------



## SwiftyOne

*Project CARS Headlines Red Bull’s Hot Racing Games List*

Red Bull...The real racing sponsor...Puts Project CARS at Number One for up and coming games for 2014 :dance:

Project CARS Headlines Red Bull’s Hot Racing Games List – WMD Portal

Watch the new video on 1080p it's awesome!! 

Hey! WOLF glad you made it ...Oh great one... :bow:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Nice distinction!:thumb:


----------



## SwiftyOne

The Developers are in discussion..To see if they would maybe put their name officially to some Red Bull liveries.  I think though, there will be a lot of talking yet to do


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Yeah, I'm sure that's complicated.


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hi guy's
Project CARS gallery #58 is up, for your enjoyment....opcorn:
Project CARS Community Gallery #58 – WMD Portal

Thanks so much for your interest :wink:

Swifty


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Nice.:thumb: You know, I haven't hardly looked at any of these galleries because I'm on my phone mostly.:lol: The ones I did look at look like nice wallpapers, though.:smile:


----------



## SwiftyOne

:nono: ...So, now what you have to do is: Start from page one, go through all the galleries from #32..to #58...After that, write a four page essay on what you think of each gallery..Then post it on here..That should keep you busy for a few hours..:rofl: And off the phone:nono:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

But I have limited data.:grin: And TSF is about the only thing I use my phone for except for calling.:lol:


----------



## SwiftyOne

Excuses, excuses, and more exc...Your running out...:nono: Just go look at the galleries :4-poke1: :grin:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

uttahere: 

:grin:


----------



## SwiftyOne

These pCARS galleries are coming thick and fast now...#59 is here already!!

Project CARS Community Gallery #59 – WMD Portal

Go take a peak, then tell me how good they are..Not had a look myself yet


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Wow...those look...terribly disastrous.

:rofl: :devil: :grin:


----------



## SwiftyOne

Flight Sim Guy said:


> Wow...those look...terribly disastrous.
> 
> :rofl: :devil: :grin:


Hmm, got to agree..Way too good for my liking, "terribly disastrous"? Most certainly ...Popcorn anyone! opcorn:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Oh, I meant disastrously terrible.:devil: :grin:


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hi all...Some good news.:wink:..Project CARS gallery #60 is here:

Project CARS Community Gallery #60 – WMD Portal

Plus + pCARS makes it's "Steam" debut, as well as a new video trailer:

Project CARS Makes Steam Debut + New Video Trailer – WMD Portal

Thank you for your interest :thumb:

Swifty


----------



## defriend

Thank god There is complementary AT&T service at this Boy Scout jamboree. Now I can finally catch up on the important things:grin:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

:rofl:


----------



## beefers1

Hey, I've been looking at some gameplay videos, and I was just wondering what the damage model will be like. All I see right now are detachable parts; will there be actual crumpling of the body or anything like that? If not, would a severe crash at least instantly end your race, as it mostly likely should, but never seems to in games?


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hello beefers1
The damage model for pCARS will somewhat be quite exciting, apart from having detachable parts, and actual body crumpling, the modern day race car, will be made mostly of carbon-fiber composites, which crack and splinter (pCARS will have this)As well as damages that will end your race(game over)too  We are also still Pre-Alpha, and these things are pretty much place holders right now, and will show themselves more at Beta stange  

Just to put it in the picture, a video done in March 2013 

pCARS Damage & Physics - YouTube


----------



## beefers1

Thanks! The detachable parts look great, but I'm not seeing much in the way of crumpling and deformation. Will that be improved in the final product?


----------



## -WOLF-

SwiftyOne said:


> We are also still Pre-Alpha,


I believe earlier you said you didn't work for the company, I'm starting to doubt that now. 

Really, it's fine if you're a PR guy, I have no issues with that, but at least tell us. Perhaps you just don't want to be pressured into telling us things that you're not supposed to?


----------



## SwiftyOne

-WOLF- said:


> I believe earlier you said you didn't work for the company, I'm starting to doubt that now.
> 
> Really, it's fine if you're a PR guy, I have no issues with that, but at least tell us. Perhaps you just don't want to be pressured into telling us things that you're not supposed to?


Honestly WOLF I don't work for SMS, :nonono: I wish I did though :angel:...
I say the word* "WE" *only because this project is community funded and it feels like it is "OUR" game :rofl:...So, there it is, no conspiracy here mate :thumb:

@beefer1, Crumpling and car deformation will be added nearer the release date, I see if I can make a video of this, so you can see an up to date version, it looks better than the one I posted, as that was like four months ago :grin:


----------



## beefers1

Thanks, Swifty! Can't believe I didn't hear of this game earlier. Might need to finally put some money toward a G25 wheel :grin:


----------



## SwiftyOne

beefers1 said:


> Thanks, Swifty! Can't believe I didn't hear of this game earlier. Might need to finally put some money toward a G25 wheel :grin:


I put in almost £800 for some Fanatec gear, Clubsport wheel + BMW GT2 Rim + F1 Rim + Clubsport Version2 pedals, awesome kit :wink: Quite expensive, but you get what you pay for :thumb:

Have a good look at pCARS gallery #61: Project CARS Community Gallery #61 – WMD Portal

Thanks all...

Swifty


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Good cow! You're dedicated. Just save up a bit more and go to a track.:lol:


----------



## SwiftyOne

Flight Sim Guy said:


> Good cow! You're dedicated. Just save up a bit more and go to a track.:lol:


Yeah! Guess I am some what :thumb: Driving Sim's is all I play, from Grand Prix Legends, through to Dirt3  Used to play all of them, on a Logitec rumble pad up till Nov 2012, when I ordered the wheel, then somehow my games became real..:rofl: Believe it or not I live just 10 miles from "Snetterton" race circuit too 
By your avatar and name, I'm guessing your into Flight Sims ...Right? :grin:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Well, I used to really be into them. I don't know how many hundreds of hours I have on FSX, but I think could literally fly a single engine plane. Don't play 'em as much anymore.:frown:


----------



## beefers1

That explains your username :grin:

I love flight sims as well. Logged some time in IL-2 Sturmovik and FSX, and currently looking forward to getting Cliffs of Dover. I'm actually a pretty terrible pilot, but can at least take off and land safely (albeit quite roughly).

In contrast, I can't even make one lap around the track without crashing in a driving simulator.


----------



## -WOLF-

My flight sim was FlightSim 99, I never could run 04 or FSX, so I stuck with the older one that nobody remembers. It was still a good romp, I think I got around 300 hours on it at least, I would play it in school on my laptop a lot.

My favourite sim however is Gran Turismo 3. I had easily 1000 hours on it at minimum, most likely much longer, I know I had a lot of playtime as the disc's silkscreen art was quite faded! It got me into cars and I had a pretty good understanding of all the types of cars and parts and how it all worked at a young age, easily able to keep a conversation about vehicles with my mother's fiance at the time who worked at a GM plant. It's a deceptively but immensely replayable and long game. Even in all the time I spent, I still didn't truly finish everything! I had maybe 85% of all the cars available and around 80% of all the cups completed. Another 500 hours and I'd probably get it all.


p.s. If you think that's a lot of time spend on a video game, you haven't seen how much I've spent on League of Legends!


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hey WOLF, (sorry in delay)
GT3 is really the game that got me into Racing Sims..That's cool you liking that too 

Have a double announcement today :smile:

1) Project CARS gallery #62: Project CARS Community Gallery #62 – WMD Portal

2) The Oreca 03 Is coming to pCARS: The ORECA 03 Is Coming To Project CARS – WMD Portal

Enjoy opcorn:

Swifty


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hi all...

OK, that time again when you can look at some stunning screen shots 

pCARS Gallery #63... : Project CARS Community Gallery #63 – WMD Portal

Thanks for watching..

Swifty


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hello everyone :smile:

New gallery has been put up.. #64 should have your heart pumping: Project CARS Community Gallery #64 – WMD Portal

Enjoy...opcorn:
Swifty


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Forum rule #78,352o not post real pictures as game pictures.:nono:

:grin:


----------



## defriend

Forum rule #765-001, Make game manufactiers release a game if the fan-thread is longer then 260 posts:grin:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Good point, Defriend.:grin:


----------



## SwiftyOne

Forum Rule#765-002...*All silly comments will be ignored* (That's the best I can do, I don't normally have a sence of humor :nonono:  )

Anyway, maybe a little late, but here's gallery #65: Project CARS Community Gallery #65 – WMD Portal

Hope your all well?...:thumb:

Cheers...
Swifty


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

That's a good start.:thumb: :rofl:

Nice. I showed my bro the last one and told him they were actual game shots and he thought I was fibbing him.;wink:

Good here. Just got a reply support call from Origin, so the sky's the limit.:rofl: :dance:


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hi peeps
I have two great peace's of info for yea today....:wink:

1)Project CARS gallery#66: Project CARS Community Gallery #66 – WMD Portal

AND..

2)4K gaming with Panasonic and pCARS: 4K Gaming with Project CARS – WMD Portal

Just gets better and better..:dance:
Cheers..
Swifty


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

:thumb:


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hi peeps...
It's gone a little quiet around here :wink: What if I liven things up a wee bit :whistling:

pCARS gallery #67: Project CARS Community Gallery #67 – WMD Portal :dance:

A new video too: 



Enjoy opcorn:

Swifty

PS...Can someone tell me "How to enbed a video in my post..Please?


----------



## beefers1

Looks fantastic as usual, but I've been a little busy wrapping up my work term and then starting school again to post on TSF.

The paddock shot looks simply beautiful. Nice to see that level of detail being put into "secondary" items.

EDIT: just noticed the foliage; it's also looking great.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Just go to the video then copy the URL to your post. If it's an https URL then delete the s as it messes with the thread format.


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hi Mr Flight Sim 

I'm not sure if that is the reason, as some times it will work and somes not..The utube link above is an http without the "S"....

I had tried also the "Insert Link" button and copy and pasted the link, and then just tried, a copy and paste staight into my post...:banghead:


----------



## Wrench97

None of the you tube videos seem to post now I wonder if that feature was disabled...........I have to check in the back room and let you know.


----------



## SwiftyOne

beefers1 said:


> Looks fantastic as usual, but I've been a little busy wrapping up my work term and then starting school again to post on TSF.
> 
> The paddock shot looks simply beautiful. Nice to see that level of detail being put into "secondary" items.
> 
> EDIT: just noticed the foliage; it's also looking great.


OK, that's a fair excuse :grin: You have some exams to study for? Or you had them already?
Yeah! this game is raising the bar for driving Sims, that's for sure :smile:



Wrench97 said:


> None of the you tube videos seem to post now I wonder if that feature was disabled...........I have to check in the back room and let you know.


Thanks Wrench97...I hope if it's been disabled, it can be enabled again :thumb:


----------



## Wrench97

The HTTPS formatting issue was a problem with the site, I'm just not sure if it was disabled because of it................


----------



## SwiftyOne

NP my friend...Thanks for checking :wink:


----------



## SteveThePirate

This looks *insert expletive here* awesome btw, I'm looking for a racing game that i can just turn up the volume and listen to those engines roar lol. I see it's getting released next year (which is when i plan to purchase a PS4) is it being developed on that and the Xbox one as well? I seen the trailer only mentioned the PS3 and 360.


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hi SteveThePirate 
I can say that pCARS will be for PC/xBox360/PS3 and Wiiu...At this moment in time nothing has been set in stone for XBOne/PS4 (waiting on some news) If you want my opinion, (from someone from inside) the likely hood of pCARS also for next gen consoles, I would have to say at least a 98% chance :wink:

But as said, nothing is yet set in stone...It's just my opinion :whistling:

Thanks for your interest :thumb:

Swifty


----------



## Wrench97

Test

project C.A.R.S. trailer - Speed and Sound - YouTube


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hmmm...Broken.. So, can it be fixed?


----------



## Wrench97

project C.A.R.S. trailer - Speed and Sound - YouTube


----------



## Wrench97

Looks like you have to copy it from the address bar and not use the YouTube share address.


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hey!...Nice one


----------



## Tech Admin

SwiftyOne said:


> Hi peeps...
> It's gone a little quiet around here :wink: What if I liven things up a wee bit :whistling:
> 
> pCARS gallery #67: Project CARS Community Gallery #67 – WMD Portal :dance:
> 
> A new video too: project C.A.R.S. trailer - Speed and Sound - YouTube
> Enjoy opcorn:
> 
> Swifty
> 
> PS...Can someone tell me "How to enbed a video in my post..Please?


I've embedded your video for you. We had to ad a new media embedder.

~ Alan, Community Support


----------



## SwiftyOne

Thank you Alan! Greatly appreciated :thumb:


----------



## SwiftyOne

HI all, hope your all well?
Project CARS Gallery #68 is here, with 110 beautiful screenshots for everyone to enjoy. :wink:

Project CARS Community Gallery #68 – WMD Portal opcorn:

Thanks for your support and interest :thumb: 

Swifty


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hello all 

Here we go again  Project CARS gallery# 69: Packed with 91 stunning screen shots.. Project CARS Community Gallery #69 – WMD Portal

Enjoy, and thanks...
Swifty


----------



## defriend

Hello all,:grin:

Ever had that moment when a screenshot for a game looks better then the actual game? That is why I start judging when the specs come out (or the actual game.)


----------



## SwiftyOne

All screen shots are actual game play...I'm playing it :grin:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

But for some reason a video usually looks worse than the game.:ermm:


----------



## SwiftyOne

:grin:You might have been watching in default res of 360p, the Vid above (wrench97 post) is shot in 2560x1440 HD you need to set that,(or at least 1080p, you need to start the vid first to be able to set the res)and watch in full screen :wink:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Oh. You're probably right.


----------



## SwiftyOne

Always :devil:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

:angry: :laugh:


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hello guy's, hope all is well...

Had a bit of a break...So I have a lot of updates...

*pCARS gallery #70 With 114 unedited, in game screen shoots..*
Project CARS Community Gallery #70 – WMD Portal

*Also gallery #71:* 
Project CARS Community Gallery #71 – WMD Portal

*2 years of Project CARS..How far we've come (new vid too)*
2 Years Of Project CARS – How Far We’ve Come – WMD Portal 

*pCARS welcomes McLaren Automotive...*
- 1994 McLaren F1
- 1997 McLaren F1 GTR
- 2013 McLaren 12C
- 2013 McLaren 12C GT3
- 2013 McLaren P1
Read more...
Project CARS Welcomes McLaren Automotive – WMD Portal

Enjoy all the news, and thanks :thumb:
Swifty


----------



## SwiftyOne

There is a lot of new things and changes happening within Project CARS right now, and I shall be making some BIG announcements about the project within the next few days...So hold tight, we're in for a spin :spinning:


----------



## defriend

So no little announcements


----------



## SwiftyOne

Nope, just "BIG" ones:grin:


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hey! This has come a lot sooner than I expected.... (Sorry Admins:uhoh

Project CARS: Starting Fall of 2014 (all going to plane) we are aiming at having at least, 100 (One Hundred) top cars at release :dance:

Also, Project CARS will be available for the PlayStation 4, Xbox One, Steam OS, PC, and Wii U starting Fall 2014.....Read more...
Project CARS Races To Next-Gen! – WMD Portal

Have some questions?...Please post


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

I can't wait. I just joined a clan who loves to race on NFS:Hot Pursuit, so I'm getting my first real taste of MP racing.


----------



## SwiftyOne

You have to get a wheel and pedals set...I played with a gamepad for years, and thought it was great, then I bought the Fanatec Clubsport wheel and pedals, and man does that make difference  OK what I have is very expensive, you can pick up a G25 on ebay quite cheep now... 
MP racing is real fun, I still do this with a 10 year old Sim Nascar2003 season...I'm sure your gonna love it


----------



## beefers1

Looking amazing so far. Is there some sort of car list anywhere? Also, I still think there should be "normal" cars in the game :grin:.

By the way, has anyone heard of Assetto Corsa? It looks like they're directly competing with Project CARS here.


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hi guy's 
Gallery #72 is up: Project CARS Community Gallery #72 – WMD Portal

@beefers1, there is a car list, but this has not been updated for awhile, I know this will be updated soon when it is, I'll see if I can inclued it here, and by "Normal" cars you mean Road cars? There are already road cars and more to come 

What can I say about Assetto Corsa? Being the lover of all that is Sim Racing, and taking my pCARS hat off...I have never tried it, but it looks good, I believe the Beta is available to purchase on Steam, as competing with Project CARS? As said not tried it so I don't know :4-dontkno


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Hi thought TrackMania 2 was your main competition. :ermm:

:lol:


----------



## SwiftyOne

Flight Sim Guy said:


> Hi thought TrackMania 2 was your main competition. :ermm:
> 
> :lol:


Been at the drink again? That's way better than pCARS :facepalm:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Well, I didn't want to hurt your feelings too bad. :whistling: :grin:


----------



## beefers1

By "normal" cars, I mean something like "costs less than $50,000 (US)." I just think it would be really cool to be able to push family cars and such to the limit.

As for Assetto Corsa, the screenshots looked so similar to pCARS that I actually thought they had rebranded or something. I had just never heard of it before this week, so I was wondering if y'all have.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Like a Miatta? :lol: Nope, I haven't heard of it.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Hey Swifty, your PM box is full.


----------



## SwiftyOne

I PMed the PM's


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Okay. :lol:


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hi peeps..Hope your all doing well 

Gallery #73 is here for you to drool over :3drooling
Project CARS Community Gallery #73 – WMD Portal

Enjoy...Cheers :thumb:
Swifty


----------



## -WOLF-

Right now Project Cars is looking way better than the games being put out right now.

I cannot possibly express how monumentally disappointed I am with learning that Gran Torismo 6 is being released for PS3. I've never encountered such a knuckleheaded release in my entire life.


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hi WOLF Hope your well 
I'm glad you think pCARS looks so good, but you will have to take my word for it (for now) that it feels damn realistic too :smile: I think though, as I've never raced a car before, and tend to leave realistic to real life drivers Nic, and Ben..It's certainly feeling the way real cars would, should behave :wink:

As GT6 goes, it's a good game (I own GT5 PS3) but releasing it on the old gen, is a waste, but to me, GT6 was only an updated download content for GT5, to make that extra buck on the old console :nonono:


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hi guy's, all keeping well I hope. :smile:

Gallery #74 is here, some nice weather too: Project CARS Community Gallery #74 – WMD Portal 

Enjoy..:thumb:
Swifty


----------



## -WOLF-

SwiftyOne said:


> Hi WOLF Hope your well
> I'm glad you think pCARS looks so good, but you will have to take my word for it (for now) that it feels damn realistic too :smile: I think though, as I've never raced a car before, and tend to leave realistic to real life drivers Nic, and Ben..It's certainly feeling the way real cars would, should behave :wink:
> 
> As GT6 goes, it's a good game (I own GT5 PS3) but releasing it on the old gen, is a waste, but to me, GT6 was only an updated download content for GT5, to make that extra buck on the old console :nonono:


Yes exactly. Waste of time and money for a title that could have been an early title for the PS4, especially since Driveclub is now 2014.

Actually, the more I think about it, the more I think I want to back Project Cars. I've very recently started a new job and I'm earning a whole heck of a lot more than I used to, so I'm now looking to invest in things like this.


----------



## SwiftyOne

-WOLF- said:


> Yes exactly. Waste of time and money for a title that could have been an early title for the PS4, especially since Driveclub is now 2014.
> 
> Actually, the more I think about it, the more I think I want to back Project Cars. I've very recently started a new job and I'm earning a whole heck of a lot more than I used to, so I'm now looking to invest in things like this.


That nice to know WOLF, hope your enjoying your new job, we have a saying over here "Once you enjoy your job, the money becomes easy" :wink: 

Right now though the funding for pCARS has been reached, and no more backing is needed (money wise that is) .
There will be Project CARS(2) though, which we are talking about and planing for already :dance: So keep some savings aside for that :wink:


----------



## -WOLF-

SwiftyOne said:


> That nice to know WOLF, hope your enjoying your new job, we have a saying over here "Once you enjoy your job, the money becomes easy" :wink:
> 
> Right now though the funding for pCARS has been reached, and no more backing is needed (money wise that is) .
> There will be Project CARS(2) though, which we are talking about and planing for already :dance: So keep some savings aside for that :wink:


Definitely I'll invest in Project Cars 2 if I'm impressed enough with the first one.


----------



## Rahix

SwiftyOne said:


> Hey! This has come a lot sooner than I expected.... (Sorry Admins:uhoh
> 
> Project CARS: Starting Fall of 2014 (all going to plane) we are aiming at having at least, 100 (One Hundred) top cars at release :dance:
> 
> Also, Project CARS will be available for the PlayStation 4, Xbox One, Steam OS, PC, and Wii U starting Fall 2014.....Read more...
> Project CARS Races To Next-Gen! – WMD Portal
> 
> Have some questions?...Please post


It looks good, but if you use futuristic car, it will be amazing. :whistling:


----------



## SwiftyOne

Rahix said:


> It looks good, but if you use futuristic car, it will be amazing. :whistling:


So, 11 months to go+at least 80 more cars "Who said that there won't be"? :whistling:


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hi guy's 
Your gonna just love this................

Yet another real life racing driver joins Project CARS....

A few weeks after Ben Collins joined us in London for a test session, Slightly Mad Studios had the pleasure of welcoming another highly-skilled race car driver to our headquarters yesterday.
British Formula Renault 3.5 driver Oliver “Oli” Webb graced our humble offices for an extensive test session of our WMD-powered Project CARS title...............Read More: Oli Webb Test Drives Project CARS – WMD Portal


----------



## Rahix

@ SwiftyOne, Thanks. I`m waiting….


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Nice. :thumb:


----------



## SwiftyOne

Would be so nice to have a "LIKE" button :wink:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Seriously? :lol:


----------



## Rahix

where is the like button? I`m looking.


----------



## SwiftyOne

Flight Sim Guy said:


> Seriously? :lol:





Rahix said:


> where is the like button? I`m looking.


Yeah, well, nothing wrong in liking you guy's is there?:huh:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Sounds too much like Facebook.  I don't need a button to know if someone likes me. :smile:


----------



## SwiftyOne

:flowers:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

:facepalm: :thanx:


----------



## Rahix

@Swiftone: :thumb:


----------



## SwiftyOne

:flowers:


----------



## Rahix

I am thinking of funding a project on kickstarter. Anyone know about this company?
Star Quest 2: United Galaxies, Space Sim + RTS + Racing (PC) by Virtual Adventures — Kickstarter


----------



## -WOLF-

Rahix said:


> I am thinking of funding a project on kickstarter. Anyone know about this company?
> Star Quest 2: United Galaxies, Space Sim + RTS + Racing (PC) by Virtual Adventures — Kickstarter


Sorry, haven't heard of them. It's also off-topic.


----------



## Rahix

Yes, I`m just talking another projects as an example. If it is possible to fund `Projects cars', I also look for.


----------



## SwiftyOne

Project CARS is very different from, and so far away from kickstarter, you will not find it on there, ever!!
But please, for your own benefit, do read some of the back pages from this thread about pCARS, you will find some useful information and it will explain better to you about the Project 

While I'm here...Galler #75 is up...Some pictures are showing the damage model that is still WIP  
Project CARS Community Gallery #75 – WMD Portal


----------



## beefers1

Have you seen BeamNG Drive? Those soft-body physics would be amazing on any racing simulator.


----------



## SwiftyOne

beefers1 said:


> Have you seen BeamNG Drive? Those soft-body physics would be amazing on any racing simulator.


That is quite amazing, but to be honest, to get that sort of damage model into a top racing Sim, like pCARS, as well as all the other real life stuff we're trying to cram in, like car physics, tire physics and deformation, real to life real time animated Pit stops, plus real time weather physics, rain, snow, etc etc etc..You'll be surprised just how much processor power is needed just to do the above :wink: Now on top of that add, running real life grids of 20/30/40 cars :whistling: That's why video's like that, are just right now coming into play, they look totally awesome, but cannot (as yet) be implemented into a top racing Sim, the processor power needed is just not there ...Maybe for pCARS2 :devil:
But yes, I would love to see this for future top racing Sims to come :dance:


----------



## beefers1

Good point. But can it at least be that one hard crash will end your race immediately? I've only seen that kind of realism in Richard Burns Rally and NASCAR Racing 2003 Season.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

What? No reset button? Unimaginable! :SHOCKED: :lol:

You could at least do it in the realistic setting.


----------



## beefers1

I asked because a lot of games today, which are otherwise pretty realistic, make it difficult or even impossible to completely wreck your car. Hell, I'd take that before fancy visual damage.


----------



## SwiftyOne

Yes, just one big crash will certainly end your race, (remember we'r making as close to real life as is possible)..But also yes, we have a reset button..But don't think because we have a reset button, and you press it and all is mended..:nono: Because if you've totalled your car the reset will take you to pits...:thumb:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

That's cool, taking it back to the pits.


----------



## SwiftyOne

No mater how real you make a Sim, there will always be people that eithere just want a quick off line race, or get pushed off track and into sand..The reset button will be for them people.
I used to do that with GTR2, if I didn't get a good start in a race, I would always restart the whole race many times,:banghead: until the race started how I wanted it to be, with me in front :rofl:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

I was like that in Shift, then I decided to just go with it and I almost always make a comeback.


----------



## Rahix

SwiftyOne said:


> Project CARS is very different from, and so far away from kickstarter, you will not find it on there, ever!!
> But please, for your own benefit, do read some of the back pages from this thread about pCARS, you will find some useful information and it will explain better to you about the Project
> 
> While I'm here...Galler #75 is up...Some pictures are showing the damage model that is still WIP
> Project CARS Community Gallery #75 – WMD Portal


Yes, I have seen your provided link, it looks fine & some screenshots are amazing. But I`m looking space related games which I like to play.:thumb:


----------



## SwiftyOne

No problem  I like space games too, "Star Trek Online" is good from Steam.


----------



## -WOLF-

So I saw the review for GT6... It's still incredibly disappointing because Polyphony clearly was pushing the limits of the PS3 so much it got to a point where it had huge fidelity sacrifices. Car detail is great but that's about it. Normally, graphics isn't everything, but in a racer it really and truly _is_ one of the biggest factors. 

That being said, GT6 certainly makes up for the failure that was GT5 - 6 is what 5 should have been.


----------



## Rahix

SwiftyOne said:


> No problem  I like space games too, "Star Trek Online" is good from Steam.


Yes, Star Trek is also a good game. It has multiplayer option like the Kickstarter video. :dance:


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hi
Just some very very small news, in fact it's so small, it's My Newt :facepalm: :rofl:Renault joins Project CARS Renault Joins Project CARS – WMD Portal


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

:facepalm: :facepalm: :facepalm: Really? :rolleye: :lol:

Renault, huh? Nice. :thumb:


----------



## -WOLF-

Flight Sim Guy said:


> :facepalm: :facepalm: :facepalm: Really? :rolleye: :lol:
> 
> Renault, huh? Nice. :thumb:


I like Renault cars, they're pretty sweet. 

Cute Newt!


----------



## Rahix

SwiftyOne said:


> Hi
> Just some very very small news, in fact it's so small, it's My Newt :facepalm: :rofl:Renault joins Project CARS Renault Joins Project CARS – WMD Portal


Nice to meet you, good invention!


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hello Guy's 

I'm off to see my family over Christmas, I shall be PC less for a week or so  Just would like to wish you all A VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS!! AND HAPPY NEW YEAR TOO !!

Thanks all...Have a good one!

Swifty


----------



## Wrench97

Merry Christmas to you and yours also.


----------



## Rahix

Merry Christmas to All & have a nice time.


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hello guy's 
Hope all is good, and you all had a great Christmas, seems it's here and gone and all over to quickly, I vote for a Christmas every day .. :rofl:

Anyway back to pCARS...Gallery #76 is here: Project CARS Community Gallery #76 – WMD Portal

Also, yet another real life racing driver..Oli Webb, offers his feedback and thoughts about pCARS: Project CARS Hits The Track With Oli Webb – WMD Portal

A little off topic, but still with racing. 
I'm sure you all know about Michael Schumacher's ski accident in France: Michael Schumacher head injury: Stable but critical - World - CBC News
I'd like to wish him, all the very best for speedy recovery, and a healthy 2014 :flowers:
Happy New Year to all .... :dance:

Swifty


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hello guy's hope your all well...and no hangovers 

Lets kick off 2014 with pCARS gallery #76: Project CARS Community Gallery #77 – WMD Portal

Also in the news: Project CARS running in 4K resolution at both the nVidia and Panasonic booths at Consumer Electronics Show (CES): 4K Project CARS is at CES! – WMD Portal

Enjoy..Cya soon..:thumb:
Swifty


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

No hangovers here. :grin:


----------



## SwiftyOne

you disappoint me..Your name suggests "Flying High" :rofl:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Nope. That's actual flight sims. My flying high requires wings. :grin: I actually don't really drink. Maybe a little wine every once in awhile, but that's about it. I like beer, but idk, just never really got into social drinking.


----------



## SwiftyOne

Flight Sim Guy said:


> Nope. That's actual flight sims. *My flying high requires wings*. :grin: I actually don't really drink. Maybe a little wine every once in awhile, but that's about it. I like beer, but idk, just never really got into social drinking.


I'm sure there's a "Red Bull" add in there somewhere :devil:

While I'm here EDIT: A good read about pCARS: http://gamingbolt.com/project-cars-...s-are-taking-racing-games-to-an-all-new-level


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

I'm not into energy drinks, but Red Bull does have some awesome sponsored planes. :grin:


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hello :smile:
Would you like to see more pCARS eye candy?
Lets see gallery # 78 then: Project CARS Community Gallery #78 – WMD Portal

Also Race Driver Oli Webb, puts his voice into pCARS:
Oli Webb: On The Radio With Project CARS – WMD Portal

Thanks guy's and enjoy opcorn:

Swifty


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Well, if it isn't our friendly neighborhood racing geek. :wave:

Sweet pics, btw. :thumb:


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hay Man!
Wossuuuuup


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

I'm not a cowboy! :rofl: I'm doing good.  You?

I showed my brother that gallery and I had to tell him it was a game. Just looking at it he thought it was real. Once he knew he could tell, but not before.


----------



## SwiftyOne

That's a great way to show off the game :thumb:

Not a cowboy, oops I spelt wrong :hide:

Have you not seen that whatsapp add for budweiser :devil:


----------



## defriend

Tis game still looks great!


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Oh, I need to watch that video. :whistling:


----------



## SwiftyOne

defriend said:


> Tis game still looks great!


Tis does, tis driving just like real life, tis awesome!! :grin:



Flight Sim Guy said:


> Oh, I need to watch that video. :whistling:


Man Wasssssuup!...You not seen that yet!!


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

I don't watch TV and when you linked that I was on my phone, so no, I haven't seen it yet. :grin:


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hey! 
Just so that you don't think I'm dead 
Here is the latest video : Introducing Project CARS - Coming 2014! - YouTube

News is coming a little slower 

Swifty


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Wow. This is going to be so awesome. I think my PC might run it on low settings. :lol:


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hi peeps 
Slightly Mad Studios is expanding the collection of vehicles in Project CARS with another prominent addition, as Radical Sportscars is the latest car manufacturer to join the WMD-powered title. Three Radicals Coming To Project CARS – WMD Portal

Have fun :dance:
Swifty


----------



## -WOLF-

Is there a list of vehicles available in the game?


----------



## SwiftyOne

Bentley Motors joins the WMD-powered title. Project CARS 

Project CARS Welcomes Bentley – WMD Portal

Cheers...
Swifty


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Getting all high class, huh? :grin:


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hehe ..But we always were/are 

Project CARS - FROM THE SKY - Trailer - Maxed 1440p - YouTube


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

How did I know you were going to say that? :grin:

P.S. When linking a video remove the s from the "https" as it causes the formatting of the whole page to go crazy.


----------



## SwiftyOne

Flight Sim Guy said:


> How did I know you were going to say that? :grin:
> 
> P.S. *When linking a video remove the s from the "https" as it causes the formatting of the whole page to go crazy. *


*
*

Ah! Cheers for the tip:facepalm::uhoh:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

You bet! :smile:

How have you been doing over there in Britland? :grin:


----------



## SwiftyOne

Wet, with some more wet coming, then going over to the rest of the week, wet with just a chance of wet, but we could see some rain later ...:banghead: :sad:

Bet you get all the sun eh! :grin:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Isn't that normal over there? :lol: We've actually been getting way too much sun; it's really dry. :frown:


----------



## SwiftyOne

:4-umbrell...I guess..You with to much sun...I'll send you over a bucket full of the stuff...


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

More than a bucket. :lol:


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hello  Hope you are all well 

Some news on Project CARS....
The Ford Mustang GT is coming:
2015 Ford Mustang GT Coming To Project CARS – WMD Portal
Plus..A new vid, showing off rain, water, and lightning effects:

Project CARS Trailer - Formula One (2014) (1080p) HD! - YouTube

Have fun, and thanks..
Swifty


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Dude! That is pretty crazy! I doubt mine would run it like that, though. :lol:

I know you like car games, so have you seen the trailer for The Crew? Who cares what the game is like, the trailer is insane. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4JnshyKOOQ


----------



## SwiftyOne

That's a cool vid, and you not wrong,"I love games like this" :grin:

Another one to watch with great crash physics "The Next Car Game"

[NEW] Next Car Game CRASHES / ACCIDENTS [FULL HD] - YouTube

But we should keep on topic with Project CARS :whistling:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Hahaha! Epic pileup! :rofl: I can see where that game would turn into a big demo derby fest. :lol:

Okay, you're right; better stick with PCars. :wink: :grin:


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hi
As well as supporting the Oculus Rift in Project CARS for the PC: Oculus Rift - Virtual Reality Headset for 3D Gaming | Oculus VR

Project CARS..Meets Project Morpheus for the PS4: Project CARS… meet Project Morpheus – WMD Portal

VR is not new, it was first talked about in the early 90's but what "IS" new, is the technology is now here to make it happen, and is taking off in a way we can only dream....Just think, no more sitting in front of a PC Monitor, there won't be any :huh: The GUI will come from your own personal VR set :grin:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Yeah, gaming is going to become a healthy activity. :4-treadmi :yltype: :grin:


----------



## SwiftyOne

Haha...And yes, there's even tread mills designed for running in war games and FPS


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Yep. Here's a prototype: Run, walk, and jump with the Oculus Rift using Virtuix's 360-degree treadmill | The Verge

Talk about a workout. I mean, I don't know if you play many FPS games, but think how much time you spend running in them.  We're gonna have gamer trainers. :rofl:


----------



## SwiftyOne

What!!!...I only really started looking around about these VR sets, very casually and you show me this?...It so funny, but in a good way, where we going with this VR stuff ..Wow!!


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Haha! :lol:


----------



## SwiftyOne

HI all 
I'm being like a bus today, you know..Seem like your waiting for ever, then 3 come all at once :banghead:

Project CARS already looks like the most visually stunning driving game of all time, but what fun is racing around in supercars if they don’t sound good? Crank up the volume, sit back and enjoy 12 minutes of audio porn for gearheads. :rofl:

Project CARS - Sound Makes Everything - YouTube


----------



## SwiftyOne

Project CARS opens it's own official Website... :thumb: 

Project CARS - Home


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Sweet!


----------



## koala

Is there going to be a demo available before the release in November? Screenshots and videos are ok, but I want to know what the cars feel like to drive.


----------



## SwiftyOne

Well that's my question too, but there are not any answers as yet  Maybe be a month or so, before release  That's all I know right now, when I know you will too 

BTW: The cars drive as near to real life as is possible:thumb:


----------



## koala

Thanks, Swifty. Tell them they'd generate much more interest and anticipation if their potential customers could load up a demo, even if it's just one track and one car with some configuration options to get a feel for the handling.

Screenshots are nice to look at, but getting repetitive after all this time, and the videos look over-produced, so being able to take one of the cars for a spin would end the 'arcade or sim' speculation.... maybe even convince the hardcore iRacing fans to give it a go. :smile:


----------



## SwiftyOne

Argee with that, there is a thread (even if you have to take my word for it) over 300 pages long wishing for a demo, so your not alone there, don't give yet though :grin:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

I agree. Gaming demos have dropped in the last view years, and I used to really enjoy them.


----------



## -WOLF-

I set up an 'interest thread' to garner support for this game within the clan I'm in (Warrior Nation) as we've already established a presence in NFS World and F1 2012, so I know we have a racing group. Anything to help support this game is worth it.


----------



## SwiftyOne

Thanks my friend ...We should have "Like" buttons here :wink: I may just be looking to join a Race clan for MP :thumb:


----------



## -WOLF-

SwiftyOne said:


> Thanks my friend ...We should have "Like" buttons here :wink: I may just be looking to join a Race clan for MP :thumb:


You're welcome to come aboard if and when it gets rolling!


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hello everyone 
I might take you up on that WOLF, thanks :thumb:

Just a little video to leave you with from another website, that some say is flying around the net like a bee on dope.. :grin:

But before I leave you the link, can anyone answer this: "What is the most biggest annoyance to a hardcore Sim racer, while playing their favourite Sim?....Answer: "Input Lag"...Yes it's "Input Lag" trust me on this one, it really is!.....:banghead:

Now, go watch this vid where there is "NO INPUT LAG"..:dance:

Project CARS – On Board With Rene Rast â€” VirtualR – Sim Racing News

Cheers all..
Swifty


----------



## -WOLF-

SwiftyOne said:


> Hello everyone
> I might take you up on that WOLF, thanks :thumb:
> 
> Just a little video to leave you with from another website, that some say is flying around the net like a bee on dope.. :grin:
> 
> But before I leave you the link, can anyone answer this: "What is the most biggest annoyance to a hardcore Sim racer, while playing their favourite Sim?....Answer: "Input Lag"...Yes it's "Input Lag" trust me on this one, it really is!.....:banghead:
> 
> Now, go watch this vid where there is "NO INPUT LAG"..:dance:
> 
> Project CARS – On Board With Rene Rast â€” VirtualR – Sim Racing News
> 
> Cheers all..
> Swifty


I can't help but disagree, at least I've never experienced it... The most frustrating thing for me is when a game advertises itself as a 'sim racer' and the most customisation we can do is give it some Nitros boost and change the paint colour. 

I really hope that Project Cars can* at least *match Gran Tourismo 3's customisation. If you've never played that to know what I'm talking about, then you're missing out - that game is basically the Flight Simulator X of racing games.


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hi WOLF

I can't say I have played GT3, although I was a big fan of GT (the very first GT for the PS1 )and from then on I played PC games, my wife bought me GT5 for the PS3, I can't say I liked it though :facepalm:

PC Racing Sim's suffer a lot from input lag, but to be honest, to really notice the Input lag, is to have a view from the cockpit with the racing wheel and drivers arms showing (exactly like that vid)otherwise you may not notice it too much Don't know if it's more/less on consoles than on a PC :smile:
Some race cars (but defiantly in Formula 1)will have a system called KERS (Kinetic Energy Recovery System: Formula 1® - The Official F1® Website )This will act similar to a nitrous oxide boost NOS (that word NOS always reminds me of an arcade racer, mainly because it's always used in arcade racers :rofl: ) pCARS will be using KERS and not NOS :thumb: It will also be as true to life as is possible....But this is something I cannot tell you...You need to feel that, when you buy it, and play it yourself :thumb:

Cheers...
Swifty


----------



## Babbzzz

Hello SwiftyOne :wavey:

The team has done an amazing job! Congratulaions!!! 

Can we expect a Linux port of the game?


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hi Babbzzz
Thank you for your support and kind words :thumb:

Sorry but No, Project CARS on the PC is Windows-SteamOS only. :smile:


----------



## Babbzzz

Okay, good luck! :thumb:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

But isn't the Steam OS Linux based? :grin:


----------



## Wrench97

Yep based on Debian 7 core.


----------



## SwiftyOne

SwiftyOne said:


> Hi Babbzzz
> Thank you for your support and kind words :thumb:
> 
> Sorry but No, Project CARS on the PC is Windows-SteamOS only. :smile:


Quoted myself.....1) I looked at an old thread to answer the question..and 2) It goes deeper than I can find right now..Will post back when I can find a more up to date thread...So just bare with me :thumb:

Cheers..
Swifty


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

I believe you mean "bear". :grin: :lol:


----------



## SwiftyOne

Yes, exactly...And with a sore head, because...Just that one question from Babbzzz, opened a can of worms, that I know nothing about :banghead:

OK, so SteamOS is new and as yet, is an unknown platform, there is no straight answer about Linux, although SteamOS is based on Linux, technically whatever game you buy from Steam, Steam will support across all platforms...
So again technically, buying Project CARS from Steam, Steam will have to support in all platforms...So SMS...(Here is where it goes silly) will have to support Linux, if it's to be sold on Steam........But there is still no straight answer  So the answer to the meaning of life is: 42

I don't know yet :ermm: :blush:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

42? :SHOCKED: :lol:


----------



## Wrench97

I haven't tried it as yet but I wonder if the "Steam Client Program" is a emulator?
I can't believe Valve is going be able to push all the developers to support all 3(Windows, Apple, Linux) OS's.............


----------



## SwiftyOne

Wrench97 said:


> I haven't tried it as yet but I wonder if the "Steam Client Program" is a emulator?
> I can't believe Valve is going be able to push all the developers to support all 3(Windows, Apple, Linux) OS's.............


Very likely....and the last bit, is why I said (Here is where it goes silly)I guess I will learn more as the project goes on...I sometimes get the feeling that ALL is not told to the community :banghead:


----------



## Babbzzz

Nope. Steam is native to Linux now. I use it.


----------



## SwiftyOne

OK You lovely people....Here's a pCARS Question and Answers about Linux from the Dev's:

Q)* "Can we expect a Linux port of the game?*
A)Initial focus is on SteamOS but if we can put the game out on linux after that we will, it'll be a case of looking at this situation later. I hope it's viable, put it that way. 

Q)*Would that be a potential 'growth market' with possible performance benefits? I can't see it being a huge market right now?*
A)Indeed not a huge market but it should be relatively little work to create the version after the SteamOS port is done, so hopefully little cost and nothing to lose putting it out there.

So as it stands you could in fact see pCARS in LINUX :thumb:

I do try at least to answer ALL questions the best I can :wink: 

Cheers..
Swifty


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hi
Just the usual bit of news :grin:
*Project CARS Tops Playstation 4 Most Wanted List!*

Project CARS Tops Playstation 4 Most Wanted List! – WMD Portal


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hi
So how about the best game trailer video (so far) of pCARS, does it get any better than this? Actually yes it can, this is just an Alpha video, with better to come. 
Project CARS - The Ultimate Driver Journey - YouTube


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hi all 
Did you know that Project CARS has been compared to real life? Be honest now, would you have been able to tell which was which?:nonono:

Project CARS vs Real Life - BMW @ Laguna Seca / What is Real? - YouTube


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Wow.  About the only difference I can see is that there's a couple of spots where distances look a little different. May just be the perspective.


----------



## SwiftyOne

This track is still in a pre-alpha state, the tarmac is way off colour, the curbs are to new and need wearing...And of course, the distance needs seeing too


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Yeah, I did notice the tarmac didn't match, but if they weren't side-by-side you probably wouldn't notice.


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hi everyone...Hope all is cool :wink:

Here is some big news on pCARS: If I said "Indianapolis 500" Would your eye's pop? Mine just did.. :Wow1:

Experience The Indianapolis 500 in Project CARS – WMD Portal

Swifty


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Sweet! Seems to be moving forward.


----------



## SwiftyOne

It's this what excites me!...Lets put it this way...Project CARS have the rights to the Indy series, their brand, any associated sponsor brands, along with all the teams and the cars with their liveries. Its an officially endorsed Indy-CAR product and it will have the official Indy partner logo to show that...That some BIG news :dance:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Niiiiiice!


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hi guy's

Professional race car driver Rene Rast is due to tackle his first Le Mans 24 Hours in less than two weeks time and the German racing ace trusts Project CARS to prepare for his debut at the French classic.

Preparing for the Le Mans 24 Hours With Project CARS – WMD Portal


----------



## SwiftyOne

Here's a cool video from the Inside Sim Racing boys

Project CARS BAC Mono @ Nordschleife - Test Drive - YouTube


Oops! There goes the Arcade/Sim discussion......


----------



## koala

There's a great article posted today at arstechnica.com about the technology used in top-end racing cars. Not directly related to sims, but some of you might find it interesting. :smile:


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hi
Nice information Koala, I found that a very interesting read....:wink: 

*The 24 Hours of Le Mans Join Project CARS*

The 24 Hours of Le Mans Join Project CARS – WMD Portal


----------



## SwiftyOne

How about a video..pCARS at Le Mans in the rain...

PCARS: rSeat M3 GT2 on La Sarthe track in the rain - YouTube


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hi guys hope all is well :smile:
A worldwide distribution agreement for Project CARS.:dance:

BANDAI NAMCO Games to Distribute Project CARS – WMD Portal

Nov 2014, getting closer :thumb:

Swifty


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Oh yeah! Just got out of the Corvette museum in Bowling Green. Makes me wanna race! :laugh:


----------



## defriend

Which Bowling Green?

Ever since I got a better graphics card and processor, my racing games don't lag-so I found out a was a even better game racer then I thought.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

The only one with a 'Vette museum and factory. :wink:


----------



## Wrench97

And a very large hole in the floor?


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

That's the one. :grin:


----------



## SwiftyOne

Haha! You lost me guy's... :06:


----------



## Wrench97

They lost 8 vettes earlier this year to sink hole that swallowed part of the floor> 
Sinkhole swallows eight cars at Corvette Museum - WDRB 41 Louisville News


----------



## SwiftyOne

Wow!...All them beauties what a loss, good that the place was empty (of people that is)


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Yeah, they had the eight on display. Some weren't too bad but a couple looked like they had met a car crusher.


----------



## defriend

Wrench97 said:


> They lost 8 vettes earlier this year to sink hole that swallowed part of the floor>
> Sinkhole swallows eight cars at Corvette Museum - WDRB 41 Louisville News


Was there a funeral for the cars?


----------



## SwiftyOne

defriend said:


> Was there a funeral for the cars?


Some more info: https://www.youtube.com/user/corvettemuseum/videos


----------



## -WOLF-

4K Screenshot Showcase: Project CARS | PC Gamer

Thought you might like this!


----------



## SwiftyOne

Nice find Wolf...That's new to me too  Makes for some stunning wallpaper :thumb:


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hi
Now here's an interesting little Tweet https://twitter.com/BandaiNamcoUK/status/486804387613126656


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Dadgummit, Swifty. Am I gonna have to spend $1000 on a new PC so I can get this? 'Cause I can already tell there's going to be no living with you once you have this. :grin:


----------



## SwiftyOne

You should be OK with what you have, on med settings, tell you what though, the game is still awesome at Med settings...But to be on the safe side I would start savin :rofl: Especially for the DLC, and pCARS2, :whistling:

Before I forget, if you follow the link above (tweet) you will come across some very high prices for the game, they are place holders only..So don't panic, or shout at me... :hide:

Bye Bye!!


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Oh, shaddup. :lol:


----------



## -WOLF-

When I get my $4400 pc, I'll be loving this game!


----------



## SwiftyOne

-WOLF- said:


> 4K Screenshot Showcase: Project CARS | PC Gamer
> 
> Thought you might like this!


You've started "me" off now WOLF :uhoh:

For the PS4 users:
Project CARS PS4 hands-on impressions: the most realistic driving sim on the grid -- PlayStation Universe


----------



## -WOLF-

Another question: Will this have Oculus Rift, Nvidia Shield, or 3D Anaglyph support?


----------



## defriend

-WOLF- said:


> When I get my $4400 pc, I'll be loving this game!


Good thing I just built my $900 PC


----------



## SwiftyOne

-WOLF- said:


> Another question: Will this have Oculus Rift, Nvidia Shield, or 3D Anaglyph support?


1) I can definitely say Oculus Rift as of my post here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ightly-mad-studios-644185-10.html#post4105192
2) Nvidia Shield, I know to be working on..But not a definitely
3) 3D Anaglyph support, is also being worked on, but doubt it will be ready at release date..Just to add: Nvidia 2D surround (Render for three screens) will be supported at release.

A little sad news The WiiU will not be ready, but support will be added in early to mid 2015

Cheers..
Swifty


----------



## -WOLF-

defriend said:


> Good thing I just built my $900 PC


That's cool. I can build them for as cheap as I want, but saving as much money as possible isn't my goal this time around. 



SwiftyOne said:


> 1) I can definitely say Oculus Rift as of my post here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ightly-mad-studios-644185-10.html#post4105192
> 2) Nvidia Shield, I know to be working on..But not a definitely
> 3) 3D Anaglyph support, is also being worked on, but doubt it will be ready at release date..Just to add: Nvidia 2D surround (Render for three screens) will be supported at release.
> 
> A little sad news The WiiU will not be ready, but support will be added in early to mid 2015
> 
> Cheers..
> Swifty


Thanks for the info, Swifty!


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hi
One of the render developers Darren White, has shared a video of WIP rain ripples :thumb: (best seen on uTube in HD 1080p) Amazing!!

ripples - YouTube


----------



## SwiftyOne

Sorry guy's...I missed an edit..:blush:....

Thrustmaster Support in Project CARS....:thumb:
Extensive Thrustmaster Support in Project CARS – WMD Portal

This edit is for WOLF: Project CARS will support nVidia Shield: Beyond Reality - Project CARS


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hello guy's
Bring out your umbrella, it's cold, wet, and stormy, over at Project CARS:

New Project CARS Weather Previews – WMD Portal :4-umbrell


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hi guy's 
You might find this interesting......

Project CARS - Comic-Con 2014 Live Show

Project CARS - Comic-Con 2014 Live Show - YouTube


----------



## SwiftyOne

Here's another ..Project CARS vs Real Life video.

Project CARS Vs Real Life - Bac Mono @ Oulton Park - YouTube


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hi all
Keep your ear's and eye's open.....
A big announcement will be incoming very SOON....:thumb:

Project CARS - Home


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

You are our eyes and ears. :lol:


----------



## SwiftyOne

Well kind of yes...But I have my beans in a very large bowl...So I will never spill them :5-shhh:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

:rolleye: Yeah right. :lol:


----------



## SwiftyOne

Project CARS.... Limited Edition: Preorder - Project CARS

Project CARS - Limited Edition Now Available for Pre-Order! - YouTube


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Woohoo!


----------



## defriend

Flight Sim Guy said:


> Woohoo!


Finally!


----------



## SwiftyOne

I am sorry for same bad news...
Currently(and this is being sorted by SMS)there is a problem with LE sales in the US. If you wish to purchase outside the US, your welcome to do so .... I will post back if thinks change, as soon as I know, you will know 
Sorry for any inconvenience...
Swifty


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

I gotta get a better PC first anyway. :lol:


----------



## defriend

Flight Sim Guy said:


> I gotta get a better PC first anyway. :lol:


I'm "trying" to do a better wiring job on mine.


----------



## SwiftyOne

SwiftyOne said:


> I am sorry for same bad news...
> Currently(and this is being sorted by SMS)there is a problem with LE sales in the US. If you wish to purchase outside the US, your welcome to do so .... I will post back if thinks change, as soon as I know, you will know
> Sorry for any inconvenience...
> Swifty


Sorry I meant too say...It's the PC version only you can't buy in the US.

Thanks


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Okay.


----------



## SwiftyOne

defriend said:


> I'm "trying" to do a better wiring job on mine.


Yep, that will make it go faster for sure, a little tip..
Red wires are a lot faster than blue ones, and keep well away from yellow, unless you go with yellow and green, but that's something different all together :rofl:


----------



## SwiftyOne

*Game-Debate.com: Gamescom 2014 - Best Games Of Gamescom 2014*

*Best Racing - Project CARS*

"Four big-name racers cropped up at Gamescom this year, but the painstaking attention to detail present in Project CARS stole the show. Filled to the rafters with more than 60 licensed cars and over 35 race tracks, developer Slightly Mad Studios is shooting for one of the most authentic driving simulators ever with Project CARS. But the visuals, the beautiful visuals, it's a petrol head's dream. The game’s has been around in some shape or form for what feels like years now, but we’ll at last be able to get our mitts on the finished version when it arrives later this year."

Link: Project CARS News - Gamescom 2014 - Best Games Of Gamescom 2014


----------



## Wrench97




----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Well, I was going to put a :thumb:, but I think Wrench just blew that out of the water. :lol:


----------



## SwiftyOne

Thanks guy's :dance:
It seems this game has started to get RED HOT...Word of mouth is working just great :grin:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Best form of advertising. :thumb: Can we get paid for it? :grin: :rofl:


----------



## IanHanssens

Project CARS trailer veers slowly, melodramatically out of Gamescom | PC Gamer

I've seen a lot of links pop up on different sites about how good Project Cars is 
This game is seriously getting the attention it deserves 
Game magazines in Belgium also mention the game from time to time ^_^


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hey Ian! ... Man where yeh bin, your missing all the good stuff  Nice to see yeh back though


----------



## IanHanssens

I've been everywhere and nowhere...  Maybe FSG didn't told you yet, but I'm a Russian spy, so I'm pretty much trying to stay undercover and silently follow this thread.
Nah, just kidding, been busy with school and work ^_^
Oh yeah, I'm downloading Project Cars again to give it another try, although I'm afraid my laptop won't be able to run it, since those graphics are so much different than in the beginning, which is good ofcourse


----------



## SwiftyOne

A Russian spy? ...Sorry but..:rofl: 
Seriously, you have WMD forum open to you if you get stuck or need some help:wink: There are lots of sliders been added to tweak down the graphics settings (it still looks amazing on low settings) if you need to use them :grin: Just shout if you need anything .. :smile:

Cheers..
Swifty


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

He was a Russian spy until he got pulled over for reckless driving in games. :grin:


----------



## IanHanssens

Flight Sim Guy said:


> He was a Russian spy until he got pulled over for reckless driving in games. :grin:


*Cough*Yeah... uhm... Let's just forget about that.
http://cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/613895702367400794/CCA14E8C0238AEB9B313BCAB44138048814D89E7/ (I'm totally not hanging in a tree with a car in that picture...)

Thanks Swifty, I'll let you know how it runs!


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Haha! It's been awhile since I saw that. Good times. :thumb: 

Yeah, he'll turn PCars into a demo derby sim. :rofl:


----------



## IanHanssens

I'm afraid I'll have to disappoint you Swifty.
I've tried to put everything on the lowest settings, but I still get a very low fps, and with very low, I really mean very very very low 
I'll have to wait 'till I build my own custom built computer someday


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Yep, you're due for a new one.


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hello everybody, all's well I hope :smile:
I have never tried the Oculus Rift, I must admit though, I'm very tempted to go buy the DK2....What do you guy's think? :grin:

GamerMuscle Oculus Rift DK2 Project CARS test - bsimracing


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

That looks pretty awesome. :thumb:


----------



## SwiftyOne

Flight Sim Guy said:


> That looks pretty awesome. :thumb:


I think that guy must have wet his pants a few times though :rofl:


----------



## IanHanssens

SwiftyOne said:


> Hello everybody, all's well I hope :smile: I have never tried the Oculus Rift, I must admit though, I'm very tempted to go buy the DK2....What do you guy's think? :grin: GamerMuscle Oculus Rift DK2 Project CARS test - bsimracing


I would say... Go for it!


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hi
Yet another new licence.. :dance: 
Project CARS will feature seven Aston Martin models....
Seven Aston Martins Join Project CARS – WMD Portal
:thumb:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Nice! Aston Martins are slick rides. :thumb:


----------



## koala

Select fullscreen 1080p and turn the volume up for this one. :grin:
Project CARS - PS4 - Gameplay w/ direct audio Gamescom 2014 - YouTube


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hey! You beat me!! I was just coming to post that..Haha! I should be "SlowlyOne"

You may not believe this, but the PS4 version is very almost on par with the PC :thumb:

Something else instead ....pCARS ...Hands on with the Rift

_Project Cars is currently the most demanding game with native support for DK2 - it's already being referred to as the 'Crysis of VR'. Here, we're running the game on a Core i7 4790K Devil's Canyon chip, working in conjunction with a GTX 760. Ultra settings are off the table, but we're mostly on high presets, with particularly intensive effects like reflections dialled back to maintain frame-rate.
_
Hands-on with Oculus Rift DK2 • Eurogamer.net


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Wow. That's insane.


----------



## koala

I've been out in the car today, driving up and down the A2 in Northern Ireland (Larne to Cushendall and back a few times). Parts of it are very similar to sections of the road in this video. If you get a section with no traffic in front you can really put your foot down for a few miles of dangerous road, and when there's a slow car in front you can slow down and enjoy the scenery. My heart was beating heavily on some of the bends. :grin:

EDIT: My mistake, not the video above. I was just watching another video from InsideSimRacing that showed the Nordschleife in Germany (starts around the 5 minute mark). That's the one I was reminded of when driving today, not the PCars video. 

Forza Motorsport 5 - McLaren P1 Nordschleife Test Drive - YouTube
The Antrim Coast Road | LosApos.com
Antrim Coast Road - YouTube


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hello guy's me again

Here's Creative Director of SMS Andy Tudor, in a Brands Hatch feature 

Project CARS - PS4/XB1/WiiU/PC - Brands Hatch feature - YouTube


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hi guys
A video showing some nice voice communication between pit crew and driver, Ben Collins (The Stig) is doing the voice over 

Project CARS **NEW** AI [HD] - YouTube


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hi guy's hope all is well :wink:

Just a little video with Ben Collins (The Stig) Handling Consultant for pCARS...Enjoy please opcorn:

Project Cars - Interview met ''The Stig'' - YouTube


----------



## Babbzzz

Nice to see work on Project Cars is going awesomely well!!!


----------



## SwiftyOne

Babbzzz said:


> Nice to see work on Project Cars is going awesomely well!!!


Hi Babbzzz

Just a little over 5 weeks away now for release...Getting very exciting, and buzzzing over at WMD :dance:

Project CARS Vs Real Life - Bac Mono @ Spa Francorchamps 

Project CARS Vs Real Life - Bac Mono @ Spa Francorchamps - YouTube


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hi...
Sorry guy's made a bo-bo :uhoh: I picked the vid ^^ with bugs in it :nonono:

Anyone noticed the bugs?..I'll leave you to find them..I'll post back tomorrow with the answers...Just to show me, your paying attention :rofl:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

On the windshield? :grin:


----------



## SwiftyOne

OMG! Your quick....But wrong answer


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hi
Maybe a little disappointed about how many had a go to spot the bugs...But OK, two bugs that are being fixed in the next two builds...Steering wheel turns as if the Bac Mono was a tank, and those flappy wing mirrors...So, I guess I will keep the prize then :dance: :whistling:

Have another video

Project CARS aims to replace bits and bytes with true character - YouTube


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Sorry, mate. I didn't even get a chance to watch it. Been crazy busy.


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hi
Official news from Bandai Namco and Project CARS:

PROJECT CARS re-scheduled for march 2015 - Bandai Namco Games Europe


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hi guy's
Thought it's about time I left a new video, for your enjoyment opcorn:
A dark and wet race(some of these wet weather reflections are Amazing)

Project CARS - PS4/XBOne/PC/Wii U - Scary Nightime Racing (Halloween Trailer) - YouTube


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hi guy's....So you don't think I've died..:angel:
Project CARS...Lines Up for XBox-One ...Go check some XBOne screens 

Project CARS lines up on Xbox One - Project CARS


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Hey! If it isn't our favorite racing geek! How's it been, Swifty?  The game is looking pretty nice. :thumb:


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hi
Yeah, been pretty busy leading up to Xmas, so the PC has taken a back burner place, only just seen them shots a few hours ago myself  Hope your keeping well too  You looking forward to the festive season/Thanksgiving? 

Cheers
Swifty


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Cool. Well, my festive season is year round. :grin: But I am looking forward to the dance parties. :wink:


----------



## SwiftyOne

Flight Sim Guy said:


> Cool. Well, my festive season is year round. :grin: But I am looking forward to the dance parties. :wink:


And the chix eh? :dance:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

SwiftyOne said:


> And the chix eh? :dance:


Yep! :grin: Actually, equal parts both. I absolutely LOVE dancing. I don't do freestyle/club, but swing, ballroom, Western, smooth, etc.


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hi all
Project CARS for the PC is now available to Pre-Order on Steam....:thumb:

Project CARS Is Now Available On Steam! – WMD Portal


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Sweet! Was it out for Beta awhile back, because it shows one of my friends already owns it?


----------



## SwiftyOne

That was for the LE addition


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

LE? Whazzat?


----------



## SwiftyOne

Limited Edition!

Announcing the Project CARS Limited Edition! – WMD Portal


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Oh, okay. :hide:


----------



## SwiftyOne

:rofl:


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hi all, hope you all had a great Christmas 

Project CARS Driver Feedback Compilation Available

Project CARS Driver Feedback Compilation Available – WMD Portal
Have a great 2015...Thanks..
Swifty


----------



## Babbzzz

Great to see it Live! Good job!


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hi everyone, hope your all well 

Project CARS Fan Interview – Get Your Questions Answered! If you have some questions on pCARS head over to here: Project Cars Fan Interview - Get Your Questions Answered
At the end of this month, Andy and the team will pick the top most 20 questions we deem worth answering. Maybe even more, depending on the response we generate. so get them questions in Now!

Cheers...
Swifty


----------



## SwiftyOne

Project CARS!...Start your Engines!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A6qKPd8YCIc#t=25

Project CARS – Start Your Engines! – WMD Portal

March 17th USA....March 20th Europe...:thumb:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Well, I was actually on my PC when I saw this and gotta say, it's looking awesome. :thumb:


----------



## SwiftyOne

Just thought I would share some inside information...
This is for consoles PS4 and Xboxone.....

The maximum Car count on grid, and that's @60FPS, Is 45 maximum (track dependent - some tracks have lower limits due to pit/grid restrictions).
Something to shout about me thinks :woot: :thumb:


----------



## SwiftyOne

Oops...Should have added the video....PS4 Console footage  Best seen on utube..... Hands-On With Project CARS On PS4 – Videos – WMD Portal

Project Cars Exclusive PS4 Gameplay part 1 - YouTube


----------



## -WOLF-

I finally will be upgrading my system hardcore, I cant wait to play this on PC! The wait is killing me, this game has been in development for 5 years now.


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hi WOLF
Long time no howl :rofl: How you make it 5 years? Well 3 years and 4 months :wink: but who counting...Not long now, don't die just yet :thumb:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Heyo! There's WOLF! How's it going, mate? :wave: 

My brother was just asking me yesterday when this was coming out.


----------



## Redeye3323

SwiftyOne said:


> Hi WOLF Long time no howl :rofl: How you make it 5 years? Well 3 years and 4 months :wink: but who counting...Not long now, don't die just yet :thumb:


-WOLF- is one of the old guard now, him and me used to be super busy posters back in the day 

Funny thing is, this thread is a long-running one which spans years hey 

I'm not sure when I last posted here but I do lurk on the thread every once in a while to see how things are going.

Looks a great game and I will probably buy it later on when it's a lot cheaper after release.

Out of curiosity my fellow Norfolk-based friend, what are your plans for this thread after Project Cars gets released?


----------



## SwiftyOne

I try sometimes to make fun of things, in a light hearted way, I never take life as seriously as maybe I should do. :devil: ..That's just me, being me I guess :whistling:
But yes this thread has been going for some years, and that's really down to you Redeye and Wrench97 giving permission for pCARS to have a thread here in the first place, to which I am very grateful... :thanx: :flowers:
I have no doubt at all, of the success of Project CARS, like I have no doubt that there will be a Project CARS 2...And even a Project Rally in the pipe line :grin:
I guess what I'm saying is that, after release date, pCARS will still have DLC and add-on cars + more Tracks, but will more or less be self propelling, and the need for this thread would end...Which will be quite sad  As I've made a few friends along the way too :4-cheers: 
But we still have 10 weeks left to enjoy all the video's, news, and fun :dance:
So.. that's my 10 page essay of the world according to Swifty.. :thumb:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Swifty holding forth on all things philosophical. 😅 We should just keep it going for catching up with old members. 👍


----------



## SwiftyOne

Great idea, I second that...so, quick now before Redeye gets back...So we keep it open for old members like WOLF, and me :thumb: :hide:


----------



## Redeye3323

Haha. I had no intention of closing it Swifty 

I am sure you can go on keeping us updated about how it goes with Project Cars and eventually continue this thread as an info point for the DLC and maybe PC2.


----------



## SwiftyOne

Well there's a turn out....I did a heart felt 10 page essay with a tissue to dry my eye's...I got one thing left to say...Thanks


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Oh, Redeye's cool. :thumb: And apparently my keyboard emojis don't work on here. :lol:


----------



## -WOLF-

Well at 550 replies, this thread is definitely one of the most popular single threads for PCars on the Net. This game deserves all the attention we can give it!


----------



## SwiftyOne

Glad of your support WOLF....And all the others too, Thank you :flowers:
This game will be/is awesome :wink:


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hello
Don't know bout you!! I'm in the mod for video's. two new ones opcorn:

Group A race at Donington Park in the rain - YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PO39zdyEE6I


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Art thou drunk, Sir Swifty? Thy grammar abandoneth thou. :grin:


----------



## SwiftyOne

Flight Sim Guy said:


> Art thou drunk, Sir Swifty? Thy grammar abandoneth thou. :grin:


Na, asked o'l Redeye, that's ow we talk up ear in norfolk, ye trouble wit that is, you can not tail, if we're drunk or sober, take you a listen at this bo' this is what I talk bout, now be sure to ask o'l Redeye too...Then you can ave a real o'l larf :thumb:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqmXLkJ8Bwk


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Hahaha! That whole island has issues. You guys should get out and see the rest of the world. :rofl: :lol:


----------



## SwiftyOne

:nono:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Oh, wait. You've conquered most of it. :grin: 

Just kidding you, mate. :wink:


----------



## SwiftyOne

Flight Sim Guy said:


> Oh, wait. You've conquered most of it. :grin:
> 
> *Just kidding you, mate. :wink:*


I know that, :thumb: 
So with all your messing around and that, and taking the urine and all  

Did yeah see the pCARS vids? The real life one, is blowing the internet to bits :devil:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

:rofl: 

Wow... I just now watched it. That is insane. :SHOCKED: Gonna have to show my brother.


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hello again ...
As the Developer's need time to tweak content...There's a small delay of 3 weeks to April 02 2015...More news will come as I get it


----------



## SwiftyOne

Our developer video, from Andy Tudor, takes you inside Project CARS, and looks at the in-depth Career Mode...Click on You Tube at bottom right, for some more links pCARS related.. opcorn:

Project CARS In-Depth: Career Mode - YouTube

From Namco Bandai US..
Release Date...
PlayStation®4: April 7, 2015
Xbox One: April 7, 2015
Steam® (Windows): April 2, 2015


----------



## Redeye3323

SwiftyOne said:


> Na, asked o'l Redeye, that's ow we talk up ear in norfolk, ye trouble wit that is, you can not tail, if we're drunk or sober, take you a listen at this bo' this is what I talk bout, now be sure to ask o'l Redeye too...Then you can ave a real o'l larf :thumb:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqmXLkJ8Bwk


Yep, eye Kant reed oor rite butt I kan driv me tracter boye


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hahaha! Good o'l boiy  :rofl:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

It's boyo.


----------



## SwiftyOne

It's pronounced, as like a Sea buoy...But you can spell it any wish way you like


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hi...Here is what should have been a live stream from last night...But I missed it oops 
So here is the recording 

Twitch


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hey, the internet is hotting up with this video, from a talented WMD member showing off the very latest weather cycles and transitions 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WANC3Sun0v8#t=20


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hi
Not long to wait now guy's.....Four weeks and counting 

I like to leave a video done by RL Race Driver Rene Rast...He's the guy that(and does not work for SMS) saw the game, bought a tool pack, and uses the game to practice on before a major Race event!!

Watch on youtube for the widescreen 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fD0YGcCexLo


----------



## -WOLF-

I can't wait. Finally building a rig that can handle this. I supremely hope that this game will fulfill its hype. I would have lost all faith in the racing sim genre if this is another microtransaction-riddled DLC milking machine.


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hi WOLF ...I do hope your joking ..You did know early on that there would be DLC right?..:hide:


----------



## -WOLF-

SwiftyOne said:


> Hi WOLF ...I do hope your joking ..You did know early on that there would be DLC right?..:hide:


No, I did not. But I mean where they plan an entire season pass from the beginning, give you half a game at full price, and require tons of on-disc content be purchased.


----------



## SwiftyOne

Ah, no pCARS won't do that...The game alone, stands at over 70 cars and over 40 tracks, you then have a career mode that is very deep, (please take a look at post #562 where the video takes your through the career mode)
So, Project CARS is a very deep, and complete, stand alone game, there is NOTHING MISSING... :smile: (You may get FREE game patches, that adds more polish to the game)
The DLC, will be complete packages, either XXamount of cars/tracks, or even a whole complete series, like say Nascar as an example ...I hope that made you feel a little more at ease?


----------



## -WOLF-

It does. 70 is a fairly healthy lineup. Variety is king. 

Any idea if there will be endurance races (100 laps/3hour endurance, Le Mans, etc), and rally events?


----------



## SwiftyOne

You can set up a time for as long as you wish, do 10 hours at LeMans, in REAL time :smile: 
In fact, the time and the weather are so dynamic, that maybe you want to recreate a race say from 10 years past at Road America, you can set the time and the weather, and get it exactly what it was 10 years ago at Road America :thumb:

To be quite honest (and maybe people think I am bias toward the game, to some degree, that's true) this game is breaking new ground in terms of Racing Simulators, Dynamic Time/Weather and Car Handling Physics, it's unreal! But totally true. 
I can't wait for the players reviews, after release..It will be them that sell this game, not me, or any hype..This game is AWESOME!!


----------



## -WOLF-

I will definitely review this game for my clan. Man I am so hyped! Gran Turismo 3 finally has competition for the best racing game I've ever played, it only took 14 years.


----------



## SwiftyOne

:uhoh: Project CARS Release Date Moves To May 2015 – WMD Portal :hide:


----------



## -WOLF-

Oh dear. I don't mind so much - more time for me, since my GPU was backordered!


----------



## SwiftyOne

-WOLF- said:


> Oh dear. I don't mind so much - more time for me, since my GPU was backordered!


Glad your taking it so well :smile: I've had nothing but grief all day, in fact it's quite refreshing really :thumb:


----------



## Redeye3323

It isn't a fun thing to have to wait longer for a game than originally thought, but if it makes the game better than it's worth the additional wait so I wouldn't worry too much about it (unless your game is Duke Nukem :grin: )


----------



## SwiftyOne

This site is one of the better ones, where people are just a lot calmer, more relaxed, and friendly :thumb:
You would not believe most gaming websites, in the comments section how much bad feeling there are, and what a grilling I've had, like it's just and only me, that's responsible for the late game :banghead:
I suppose they have to rant at someone, and I understand that, It's a good job I *don't* take it in a personal fashion, I'd be a nervous wreck by now


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

We all still like you, Swifty. Just not as much now. :grin:


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hmmm! Well I was gonna give you a free access pass, to the game...But no :nope: you've blown that one!! :nono: :facepalm:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Oooh, bummer. :lol:


----------



## SwiftyOne

and you STILL laugh :4-hit:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

All the time. :rofl:


----------



## SwiftyOne

Cool! yea can't do without it... :grin:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Nope. :wink:


----------



## Redeye3323

SwiftyOne said:


> Hmmm! Well I was gonna give you a free access pass, to the game...But no :nope: you've blown that one!! :nono: :facepalm:


Ah, you can give it to me instead :grin:

Don't you worry about them Gaming fans, they act on impulse and forget they are talking to fellow human beings sometimes (especially officials).


----------



## SwiftyOne

Yeah! Mate...Us Norfolk buoy's ater stick agether :beerchug: :rofl:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Oh my word. Here go the Brits again to conquer the known gaming world. :lol:


----------



## SwiftyOne

You know what incoming next?.. "Project Flight Sim"...That's in our pockets too..A crusade, my Son, I said a crusade... :rofl:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Dude, that would be totally awesome!


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hello! Hope everyone is well?

Here we have a first look at XBone game play :thumb: 

Project CARS Xbox One Gameplay - First Xbox Gameplay 1080p HD - YouTube


----------



## -WOLF-

Very well done even on consoles, I'm happy that they will have a comparable experience.

I finally got my new computer parts and it's running great. I cant wait to enjoy PCars to its fullest! My new specs are in the 'specs' drop-down menu next to my posts.


----------



## SwiftyOne

Glad your now up and running with a new rig, looks to be a nice system 

I think quite shortly, there will be a split video of the XBone vs PC gameplay, so you can see the difference side by side


----------



## SwiftyOne

Slightly Mad Studios and Fanatec are proud to announce today that Project CARS will now support a range of Fanatec hardware on both PlayStation®4 and Xbox One.


https://www.fanatec.com/forum/categories/blog


PC & PLAYSTATION®4

Porsche 911 Turbo S
Porsche 911 GT2
Porsche 911 GT3 RS V2
CSR
CSR Elite


PC, PLAYSTATION®4 & XBOX ONE*

ClubSport Wheel Base
ClubSport Wheel Base v2



* Requires Xbox One compatible steering wheel rim.


----------



## SwiftyOne

I think it's video time, so lets play :devil:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dO3GTk6QUWY


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hello
A long time has past  Don't it make you wonna ask: 
"Just how realistic IS Project CARS?

How realistic is Project CARS? | Lazygamer .:: The Worlds Best Video Game News ::.


----------



## SwiftyOne

Another update...This time the latest PS4 game play video...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSbuVotiApQ#t=23


----------



## SwiftyOne

*Re: Project CARS! ( Slightly Mad Studios)*

Hello All Race Sim Fans :thumb:

I'm delighted to announce that Project CARS has now officially entered RTM (Release To Manufacture, or "Gold") status, with a street sale date of May the 7th/8th in Europe (TBC per country, but France is definitely the 7th and UK is the 8th) and May the 12th in the US.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBdeuJoxE-g

If your a Console player (PS4 or XBone) You might find this interesting : 
Project Cars on PS4 and Xbox One has PC-like graphics settings • Eurogamer.net


----------



## -WOLF-

Finally, it feels like it's been centuries.

I certainly assume you shall be waiting in line for release?


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hi WOLF...
Three years and eight months...It seems longer, much longer...Sad in a way, as it's taken up most of my life, ....But YEAH!! Finally "WE DID IT" The first ever Crowd Funded Game :dance::thumb:....

And not to let you down, I have another bit of good news too....

*If your buying the "Steam" Version...Steam goes global with Project CARS at Midnight on May 7th*

Cheers for all the support Guy's :thumb:


----------



## Redeye3323

SwiftyOne said:


> Hi WOLF... Three years and eight months...It seems longer, much longer...Sad in a way, as it's taken up most of my life, ....But YEAH!! Finally "WE DID IT" The first ever Crowd Funded Game :dance::thumb:.... And not to let you down, I have another bit of good news too.... If your buying the "Steam" Version...Steam goes global with Project CARS at Midnight on May 7th Cheers for all the support Guy's :thumb:


Started before my Degree and will release six days after I hand in my Dissertation. That fact puts it in perspective for me 

You see these games which take a year but the best ones always take longer so high hopes for this game.


----------



## SwiftyOne

Thanks Redeye, that means a lot to me :flowers: I really hope you do well too, and if you ever come by this way, do drop in for a chat and a coffee, I mean that too :wink: :thumb:


----------



## koala

An interesting chat with the game's Creative Director about how it was crowd-funded, how feedback from the community has influenced the direction the game has taken, car customization, features, etc: Project Cars Interview - playstationlifestyle.net


----------



## Redeye3323

SwiftyOne said:


> Thanks Redeye, that means a lot to me :flowers: I really hope you do well too, and if you ever come by this way, do drop in for a chat and a coffee, I mean that too :wink: :thumb:


Well, I was down in Naarwich a number of weeks ago, although that was a night out with several friends (quite like the Waterfront Pub and Mercies Nightclub) but I had something a bit stronger than tea that time (let's just say, I'll be avoiding Sambuka for a while after that night/next day :grin: )

Thank you for your well wishes, my dissertation is coming along slowly but surely. It's extremely hard but that's to be expected, it doesn't help that I have two other big assignments due a week after the Dissertation and I haven't started them yet :/

When I am up that way (not sure when that would be with current commitments etc), I might take you up on your offer my friend


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hang in there, I'm sure things will workout for 
Yeah, just you shoot us a PM I'll send you my address, I only drink tea, or coffee, boring I know, at Xmas I go with the hard stuff, Baileys Irish Cream, I love that 
Hope to see you soon 
Cheers...
Swifty


----------



## SwiftyOne

Ok, time is almost there...Not before you see another trailer though....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPPy-lJ_Vr4#t=69


----------



## SwiftyOne

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebHSLx71TV0


----------



## -WOLF-

Game is finally on Steam. Looks gorgeous! And surprisingly low requirements, the Witcher 3!


----------



## SwiftyOne

PS4 Game play, looking this time at under the hood Graphics, and Visual options that are on hand for the player 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Lk9PnrmruQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hop over to Gamersyde where you can see the very latest build of pCARS for the PS4 through direct feed videos ... "Amazing" Project CARS PS4 direct feed videos - Gamersyde


----------



## -WOLF-

Will there be a comparison vid for all versions?


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hi WOLF
I think maybe, go over to the WMD You-Tube Channel, have a look around, you'll probably find what your looking for, there's loads of comparison vids done :wink:

https://www.youtube.com/user/WMDPortalcom


----------



## SwiftyOne

Project CARS Launch Trailer........................

_"After four years of thorough testing and approval from both gamers and real racing pros, the most authentic, intense, beautiful and technically-advanced Racing Sim ever made is now crossing the finishing line!"_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz99m1zf1Kk


----------



## -WOLF-

I'm very surprised that CARS has lower requirements than GTA:V. My computer definitely passes all scores.

Apparently it's not yet available on steam, so I've pre-ordered.


----------



## SwiftyOne

When having all settings to Ultra, that's when you need the horse power 
To be honest, there's very little difference, between Medium settings and Ultra.
Take a look at this: PC version, Low vs Med vs High vs Ultra graphics settings..Watch on U-TUBE for best quality :smile:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=88RlUwTiu88


----------



## Redeye3323

Since I had to look them up (couldn't see them in this thread), I've included a copy of the Minimum and Recommended requirements as stated by SystemRequirementsLab. They are surprisingly accommodating considering the beauty which we've seen in the screenshots and videos over the duration.

---------------

*Minimum Requirements*
CPU:	Intel Core 2 Quad Q8400 or 3.0 GHz AMD Phenom II X4 940
RAM: 4 GB
OS: Windows Vista or Higher
Video Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260 or ATI Radeon HD 5770 (1 GB VRAM)

*Recommended Requirements*
CPU:	Intel Core i7 3700 or AMD FX-8350
RAM: 8 GB
OS: Windows Vista or Higher
Video Card: NVIDIA GeForce GT 650 series or AMD Radeon HD 7000 series (2 GB VRAM)

---------------

Sadly, I doubt I will be getting the game for a while since I am nearly finished with my Degree, have a backlog of games already, and won't have the funds until I get myself a nice job


----------



## SwiftyOne

Haha! Thanks Redeye :wink: Of all the things to forget :uhoh: The most important :facepalm:

You focus on getting the right job mate, games can wait :nono: All the best to yea :thumb:


----------



## -WOLF-

Surprisingly the different settings don't look incredibly striking. Low to ultra does have some obvious discrepancies, but the car models themselves seem to be most consistent. Some extreme closeups would be nice. Mostly it's all in subtle effects and such.

I'm easily able to run this at max settings, which is exactly what I was hoping for.


----------



## SwiftyOne

-WOLF- said:


> Surprisingly the different settings don't look incredibly striking. Low to ultra does have some obvious discrepancies, but the car models themselves seem to be most consistent. Some extreme closeups would be nice. Mostly it's all in subtle effects and such.
> 
> I'm easily able to run this at max settings, which is exactly what I was hoping for.


Brilliant! How are you finding it, is the whole game what you hoped for too? :smile:


----------



## SwiftyOne

This needed to be in a separate post...

*COMING SOON *
We are working on a public forum for Project CARS....Where you can discuss any issues with the game, chat and announce muliplayer online Leagues....Moving forward with Project CARS, I cannot stress enough, that any issues WILL be fixed, in Free online patches. There will also be DLC new tracks, cars, and updates ...... :thumb:

Thanks...
Swifty


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hi...
Please restart Steam....For an update...And NEW CAR

Patch 1.2 (07/05/15)
Bug Fixes:
* PC - Online - "Vote to Start" indicator not visible for host
New Content:
* Unlocked the Lykan Hypersport and Livery Pack #1 (It has a Deadmau5 livery he uses on his BAC)


----------



## SwiftyOne

HERE IT IS....Our New Project CARS Forum .....Please join up for free, and post all about pCARS there.....

Project CARS Official Forum

Cheers;;


----------



## SwiftyOne

It's a bit of a sad time now....Although pCARS has done very well so far...But, and because of the pCARS new forum..Up there ^^^^ I have to close this thread, if you bought pCARS, sign up free, if not then sign up anyway and have a chat...

Thanks for all the support from you guy's you've made me feel very welcome, thanks too for all that have followed this thread ..Buy go join up ^^^^ yes up there the new pCARS forum......Thanks to Redeye and Wrench97, for allowing my to post...
Thanks everyone....so it's goodnight from him and goodnite from me

Cheers....
Steve


----------



## Wrench97

Thanks for spending the time with us


----------



## SwiftyOne

No worries, the pleasure was all mine


----------



## Redeye3323

Wrench97 said:


> Thanks for spending the time with us


Echoed. It has been a pleasure to see your enthusiasm regarding this groundbreaking project over the years, and to watch it grow into the game that it is now.

As requested, I will be closing this thread so that people know to visit the pCars forum should they have questions of a non technical variety, we are still here to help people with technical issues related to any game if they need it of course (which included Project Cars) :whistling:

For posterity, here is the link to the pCars forum for people visiting this thread.



SwiftyOne said:


> Project CARS Official Forum


Good Gaming, don't forget to shift up :dance:


----------

